# Skiing on the Cheap - 2007-08 Thread



## Greg (Jul 26, 2007)

Well, it's time for the annual "Skiing on the Cheap" thread. Post links to ski deals you've found for the 2007-08 ski season. We'll sticky this thread as we get closer to the season.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jul 26, 2007)

I don't have a link but there usually is a Belleayre booth at the NY state fair in Syracuse where they give away free lift ticket vouchers that are good any day.  This year the fair is 8/23 - 9/3.


----------



## skier90 (Jul 26, 2007)

Ragged Mountains season pass prices are extreamly low this year.

http://www.raggedmountainresort.com/seasonpass.asp

$199 Adult
$179 Jr/Sr/Collage


----------



## arik (Jul 26, 2007)

the Mount Snow Classic pass is a pretty good deal too, $499 with not too many blackout days

http://www.mountsnow.com/seasonpasses.html


----------



## Greg (Aug 27, 2007)

We're getting closer so I figured I bump this one.


----------



## bobbutts (Aug 27, 2007)

Anyone have any info on Children's Hospital at Dartmouth (CHaD) rideandskine.com discount card?  I saved a bunch last year with it (Crotched 2fers) and some free full day passes, but the site is dead now.


----------



## molecan (Aug 27, 2007)

Crested Butte : Three Weeks FREE! 

FREE, with no strings attached at Crested Butte Mountain Resort (CBMR) from November 25 through December 15, 2007.

http://www.gunnisoncrestedbutte.com/page.php?pname=winter


----------



## skibum1321 (Aug 27, 2007)

As always, there is the Mad Card. This year it's $119 for 3 full day tickets. 
http://madriverglen.com/?Page=price.php#mad


----------



## rjc1976 (Sep 5, 2007)

http://www.stratton.com/tickets-and-passes/smartpasses/x2_card.htm

Stratton is offering the x2 card with a free lift ticket for $59.


----------



## catskills (Sep 5, 2007)

*Belleayre Early Season Passes*

Belleayre has season passes (no black out dates)  for youth ages 6 to 17 for $170.00 and college students $199.00 if purchased before Nov 30, 2007.

For lodging in the area see http://www.catskillhighpeaks.com/


----------



## andyzee (Sep 5, 2007)

Greg said:


> We're getting closer so I figured I bump this one.


 

No stickie, didn't you always make this a stickie, it should be a stickie. Will you make it a stickie ?


----------



## ts01 (Sep 6, 2007)

Agreed, this one should be a sticky.

Also a question to ADK skiers: in recent years I remember being able to get Gore/Whiteface passes online up to Dec 20 or so at $49 per day, no blackouts.  Looked at the Whiteface web site and couldn't find -- is this deal no more, or is it just not posted yet?


----------



## ts01 (Sep 6, 2007)

Never mind, just found the answer to my own question on the Gore website - under tickets/passes, click "gift certificates", you'll find:



> 2007-2008 Snow Sampler 4-Pack
> Four fully transferable tickets valid any day of the 2007-2008 snow season at either Gore or Whiteface Mountains. These tickets have a firm expiration of Closing Day, Spring 2008. This rate is in effect through December 14, 2007. - $219.00/ea.


----------



## katbennett (Sep 6, 2007)

Cranmore will have 2 online deals this winter - $70 for a "weekender" ticket (Sat. & Sun. non-holiday); or $70 for a Sunday two-fer (non-holiday). This is in recognition of our 70th year of operation. Both of these deals give ya $35 per day lift ticket. 

And on Fri. Dec. 21, we are rolling back ticket prices to the 1930s with a $3.30 all day adult lift ticket.

Yee haw!


----------



## Greg (Sep 6, 2007)

andyzee said:


> No stickie, didn't you always make this a stickie, it should be a stickie. Will you make it a stickie ?



Stickyfied!


----------



## Vortex (Sep 7, 2007)

http://www.sundayriver.com/seasonpass.html


I think the Maine pass options are really good. the mid week pass is a good deal. The Maine student pass takes care of the locals.  May not be cheap, but the best value around for two quality mtn IMO.  I bought 4.  ow ya College pass is a great deal.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Sep 8, 2007)

skibum1321 said:


> As always, there is the Mad Card. This year it's $119 for 3 full day tickets.
> http://madriverglen.com/?Page=price.php#mad



$109 for shareholders. that entitles you to free yes free season passes for your all your children under 12. it also gives you significant discounts besides the $36/day lift tickets. a great deal for sure. come on out and try mad river. buy your mad card and enjoy.


----------



## mishka (Sep 10, 2007)

katbennett said:


> And on Fri. Dec. 21, we are rolling back ticket prices to the 1930s with a $3.30 all day adult lift ticket.
> 
> Yee haw!



great deal thank you

for the price $3.30 will be limited number of tickets for sale or this is the price all day?


----------



## tcharron (Sep 10, 2007)

Warren Miller film will have some deal coupons this year.

http://www.skinet.com/skinet/warren_miller/article/0,26908,1226832,00.html

FREE LIFT TICKET TO SUNDAY RIVER
Everyone attending PLAYGROUND will receive a voucher to Sunday River good for one (1) free early season lift ticket for the 2007/2008 season, excluding Friday and Saturday. Free lift ticket offer valid through 12.21.07. Sunday River will also offer a 2 for 1 lift ticket starting 1.2.08 until the end of the season! COUPON NOT VALID: 11.23.07 - 11.24.07, 1.20.08 - 1.21.08 and 2.17.08 - 2.24.08. Not valid with any other discounted offer. No refunds. No cash value. Non-transferable.


FREE LIFT TICKET TO SUGARLOAF
Everyone attending PLAYGROUND will receive a voucher to Sugarloaf good for one (1) free early season lift ticket for the 2007/2008 season, excluding Friday and Saturday. Free lift ticket offer valid through 12.21.07. Sugarloaf will also offer a 2 for 1 lift ticket starting 1.2.08 until the end of the season! COUPON NOT VALID: 11.23.07 - 11.24.07, 1.20.08 - 1.21.08 and 2.17.08 - 2.24.08. Not valid with any other discounted offer. No refunds. No cash value. Non-transferable.


FREE MID-WEEK LIFT TICKET TO SMUGGLERS' NOTCH
Everyone attending PLAYGROUND will receive a voucher to Smugglers' Notch good for one (1) mid-week lift ticket for the 2007/2008 season. Valid Monday through Friday between 11.26.07 - 2.1.08. COUPON NOT VALID: 12.24.07 - 1.8.08 & 1.21.08. Not valid with any other discounted offer. No refunds. No cash value. Non-transferable. For info 1.800.451.8752 or www.smuggs.com


2 FOR 1 LIFT TICKET TO WATERVILLE VALLEY RESORT
Everyone attending PLAYGROUND will receive a voucher to Waterville Valley Resort good for a 2 for 1 lift ticket valid from opening day through Friday, 2.15.08. COUPON NOT VALID Saturdays and holiday periods of 12.26.07 - 1.1.08 and 1.19.08 - 1.21.08. Not valid with any other discounted offer. No refunds. No cash value. Non-transferable.


FREE LIFT TICKET TO ASCUTNEY MOUNTAIN
Everyone attending PLAYGROUND will receive a voucher for one (1) free lift ticket to Ascutney Mountain Resort good for Warren Miller Appreciation Days during the 2007/2008 season. Offer valid on 12.22.07, 1.13.08, 2.10.08 and 3.8.08. No refunds. No cash value. Non-transferable.


RECEIVE $25 OFF TOTAL PURCHASE OF $50 OR MORE AT PUTNAM'S
Everyone attending PLAYGROUND will receive a voucher good for $25 off purchase of $50 or more, including sale items. OFFER EXPIRES: 12.15.07.


Plus a FREE Skiing subscription to all attendees!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 12, 2007)

Potter Brother's Ski Shop sells "Flex Tickets" for the mountains around them.

A Flex Ticket is much cheaper than regular ticket, but only good on a few days.

http://www.potterbrothers.com/catalog/index.php/cPath/293


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 13, 2007)

tcharron said:


> Warren Miller film will have some deal coupons this year.
> 
> http://www.skinet.com/skinet/warren_miller/article/0,26908,1226832,00.html
> 
> ...



Some clarification on this please.  If I go, will I receive a voucher for BOTH Sunday River and Sugarloaf?  Also, it says that the ticket is non-transferable.  I'm assuming this means that if I take my girlfriend, who is a non-skier, that I cannot use the ticket(s) she receives correct?

Lastly, there are two showings for the film.  If I go to both, am I entitled to (2) tickets to Sunday River or Sugarloaf?


----------



## tcharron (Sep 13, 2007)

deadheadskier said:


> Some clarification on this please.  If I go, will I receive a voucher for BOTH Sunday River and Sugarloaf?  Also, it says that the ticket is non-transferable.  I'm assuming this means that if I take my girlfriend, who is a non-skier, that I cannot use the ticket(s) she receives correct?
> 
> Lastly, there are two showings for the film.  If I go to both, am I entitled to (2) tickets to Sunday River or Sugarloaf?



Unsure, but this says:

http://www.skinet.com/skinet/warren_miller/article/0,26908,1658321,00.html

THIS IS NOT A COUPON. Show attendance is required to receive offers listed here. Internet access and valid ID required to redeem offers. Limit one coupon per person. No cash value. Non-transferable. Other restrictions apply.


----------



## roark (Sep 14, 2007)

It sure looks like both SR and loaf.

You log on using a key code on the card they give you, input name along with some identifying information (like a drivers lic #) which you'll need to have with you when you go to get the ticket.


----------



## tcharron (Sep 14, 2007)

roark said:


> It sure looks like both SR and loaf.
> 
> You log on using a key code on the card they give you, input name along with some identifying information (like a drivers lic #) which you'll need to have with you when you go to get the ticket.



Yea, looks that ay to me too.  Has anyone done the warren miller films in the past that can verify how they do this, and what they verify?


----------



## prisnah (Sep 14, 2007)

You will recieve one to Sugarloaf as well as one to SR. And if you go to multiple shows you get multiple tickets. Everyone here should be hitting as many of these shows as possible. Me and my friends do it every year and you always walk away with a bunch of lift tix and 2 for 1's and usually some discount cards to retail stores and other things as well.


----------



## prisnah (Sep 14, 2007)

The tickets used to be transferable too, but then some entreprenurial ski bum started hitting almost every show in the country and reselling the lift tix he didn't need and two for one vouchers on ebay.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 14, 2007)

Well then I guess I'll get tickets to both shows.  Getting 4 lift tickes for $52 and being entertained by Warren equals a great deal.


----------



## tcharron (Sep 14, 2007)

deadheadskier said:


> Well then I guess I'll get tickets to both shows.  Getting 4 lift tickes for $52 and being entertained by Warren equals a great deal.



52?  I see a price of 20$ per ticket.  Where'd you get your quote?


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 14, 2007)

tcharron said:


> 52?  I see a price of 20$ per ticket.  Where'd you get your quote?



I clicked on the link for Portland tickets and they were $26 a piece


----------



## tcharron (Sep 14, 2007)

deadheadskier said:


> I clicked on the link for Portland tickets and they were $26 a piece



OOOhhhhhhhh..

*thwaps own head*

I was looking at the portsmouth, NH prices.  lol


----------



## MadPadraic (Sep 14, 2007)

prisnah said:


> You will recieve one to Sugarloaf as well as one to SR. And if you go to multiple shows you get multiple tickets. Everyone here should be hitting as many of these shows as possible. Me and my friends do it every year and you always walk away with a bunch of lift tix and 2 for 1's and usually some discount cards to retail stores and other things as well.



It sounds like a good deal, but I wouldn't consider it good enough to give my driver's license number with some company.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 15, 2007)

MadPadraic said:


> It sounds like a good deal, but I wouldn't consider it good enough to give my driver's license number with some company.



DL# is not like a SS#.  The potential for someone harming you with that information is VERY small.

I look at this situation as thus.  I plan on seeing both showings in Portland for a total cost of $52

For that purchase I'll get:

2 Sundays at Sunday River and 2 Sundays at Sugarloaf before 12/21 - FREE

1 ticket to SR on the twofer for $34 - rest of season

1 ticket to SL on the twofer for $33 - rest of season

2 tickets to Smuggs = Free, though I'll probably give one to a friend incorporating a 3 day visit to the Stowe area.

2 tickets to Waterville for $32 each on the twofer for the rest of the season, though I'll probably only use 1.

So, if I play my cards right, 

I will get 8 days of skiing out of this for $155.    $19.38 a day for giving up my drivers license number - COUNT ME IN.


----------



## rjc1976 (Sep 15, 2007)

I think most people know about this one, but I'll post it anyway:

http://www.huntermtn.com/biglift.html

Well worth the money if you plan to go to Hunter even once this upcoming season.

The basics:  $39 gets you the following:
$15 off weekend/holiday lift ticket purchases 
$21 off midweek tickets 
Half Price lift tickets on Tuesdays
Purchase by Nov. 1 and get a FREE unrestricted Lift Ticket!


----------



## Rushski (Sep 18, 2007)

Like last year, Descente is offering a "ski passport" with most models of their ski jackets this year.  I bought one last year and got the booklet which had many areas covered w/a no-blackout single day pass.  Used only two last year (Wachussett and Bretton) but that alone would have been over $70 in lift tix.  Areas did not hassle and probably could be passed on to someone else (did not test this).

http://www.descente.net/passport_2007/2008_winter/index04.html


----------



## prisnah (Sep 18, 2007)

I don't even need a jacket, but I'm getting one anyway....that's a sweet deal.....37 lift tix to areas around the US and Canada and a jacket for like $300.


----------



## snoseek (Sep 18, 2007)

prisnah said:


> I don't even need a jacket, but I'm getting one anyway....that's a sweet deal.....37 lift tix to areas around the US and Canada and a jacket for like $300.



holy $hit. anyone want to buy a descente jacket?

no really-sell coat new on ebay, then use some tickets, sell some others to where you may already have a pass and you just made $$$ to go skiing.

i suppose i'm a bad person.


----------



## Zand (Sep 19, 2007)

Don't know if this has been mentioned yet, but there are the added benefits of being a Wachusett century pass holder:

RECIPROCAL SKI AREA PRIVILEGES

1)  Mountains of Distinction: MOUNTAINS OF DISTINCTION PARTICIPANTS

Jiminy Peak, MA
Shawnee Peak, ME
Jay Peak, VT
Mt. Sunapee, NH 
Holiday Valley, NY
Windham Mt., NY
Crystal Mountain, MI
Wintergreen Mtn. VA
Whitetail Mt. Resort, PA 
Bristol Mountain, NY
Seven Springs, PA
Liberty, PA
Roundtop, PA 


On Saturdays, Sundays and holiday periods (as defined by each MOD resort), MOD passholders will receive $10 off the cost of a full-day lift ticket. 
During non-holiday dates, Monday through Friday, MOD passholders will receive 50% off full-day/full-price lift ticket.* 
MOD discounts apply only on days and times that your season pass is valid at your home resort. 
Discounts will not be extended without presentation of a valid MOD resort season pass. Please, No exceptions. 

2) Crested Butte, CO  
Show your Wachusett Mountain Season Pass at the ticket office and save 25% on daily lift tickets! Discount is based on the single-day rate. Lift ticket rates are subject to 4% Mt. Crested Butte Admissions Tax. Offer valid 7-days-a-week for full, unrestricted season pass holders only. Not valid in combination with any other offer. Discounts will not be extended without presentation of a valid 2006-07 season pass at Crested Butte lift ticket office. Please, no exceptions. 

3)  Stratton, VT 
Wachusett Century Pass holders will receive the Stratton X2 Cards (formerly Express Cards) . X2 Cards give you: 

$10 off Holidays 
$20 off Weekends  
$30 off Weekdays 

4)  Sugarbush, VT
Three great ways to save at Sugarbush!

Kids Ski & Ride Free! 
Young Adults ski & ride for $30/day All-Mountain, All the time! Wachusett passholders who are ages 13-18 qualify.  No parent ticket purchase required.  Represents a 30-50% savings off prices at the ticket window. 
Adults save too!  $49 All-Mountain weekdays and 15-25% off Weekends all season long with Free Sugarcard ($59 Value)! Wachusett adult passholders can receive a free sugarcard which provides discounted lift tickets and eliminates standing in ticket lines.  $49 weekdays valid Monday through Friday except designated holidays. 

5)  Alta, UT
Show your Wachusett Mountain Season Pass and ski at Alta Ski Area any day during the 2006-2007 season for $26. (Reg. price $52)

6)  OKEMO:
Wachusett Gold, Silver and Bronze holders will receive $10 off the regular price of an Adult Full day lift ticket Sunday through Friday, non-holiday.  Present your valid pass at Mountain Services Center located at the Okemo Clock Tower base area and at the Jackson Gore base area.


----------



## billski (Sep 22, 2007)

Where is last season's list?  It's useful as a reference to quickly dig up replays of great deals.
Where is last season's ski swap list?


----------



## reefer (Sep 24, 2007)

*Okemo Early Season Deals*

Sunday, November 25, Cares & Shares food drive. Bring at least (3) non-perishables and ski for $25.00! This will be my seventh food drive in a row at Okemo.
Customer Appreciation Days, Thursdays December 6, 13, & 20. Ski for $39.00!
All on their web-site...............


----------



## snowlady (Sep 27, 2007)

*okemo deals*

looks like these just went up...
http://okemo.com/okemowinter/ratesandrentals/specialdeals/stealsanddeals.asp 

I'm a long-time value pass holder myself. Three mountains (Okemo, Stratton, Sunapee) is a pretty good deal for $649 - especially now with no all for one pass around.


----------



## trtaylor (Sep 27, 2007)

Saddleback has a book of 10 $25 mid-week tickets, good any mid-week day (some blackouts). I have purchased one and will not use all of them. So, if anyone wants a $25 mid-week Saddleback ticket send me a PM.


----------



## reefer (Sep 27, 2007)

*????????*



snowlady said:


> looks like these just went up...
> http://okemo.com/okemowinter/ratesandrentals/specialdeals/stealsanddeals.asp
> 
> I'm a long-time value pass holder myself. Three mountains (Okemo, Stratton, Sunapee) is a pretty good deal for $649 - especially now with no all for one pass around.



Welcome to Alpine Zone snowlady. What went up? I'm seeing Appreciation days as $39.00 and $25.00 for the food! You skiing on 11/25? Most seaon passes just increased and will increase next month also if that's what you are talking about...........................


----------



## njskier (Sep 27, 2007)

Belleayre has $15 Fridays again. 12/14, 1/18, 2/15, 3/14, 4/11


----------



## snoseek (Sep 27, 2007)

trtaylor said:


> Saddleback has a book of 10 $25 mid-week tickets, good any mid-week day (some blackouts). I have purchased one and will not use all of them. So, if anyone wants a $25 mid-week Saddleback ticket send me a PM.



this is the best ticket deal in skiing. easy to sell @ 35$ in the parking lot and ski for free. everyone wins.

edit-didn't these use to be good on weekends? forget trying to sell anything at saddleback on the midweek, not a lot of people.


----------



## reefer (Sep 28, 2007)

Just mentioned this on the Hunter outing thread, Magic has car-load Wednesdays. $75.00 for the whole crew in your car! Load up the 7- seaters...............................


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 28, 2007)

Ski free on your birthday at Belleayre..they have make-up days for summer birthdays


----------



## Greg (Sep 28, 2007)

This is available again: *Powder Passport*. The seven day card brings the price to $47 / day. No blackouts. Might be a good option for a Saturday or holiday skier.


----------



## Mildcat (Sep 29, 2007)

Does anyone know if Jeep is going to do the owner appreciation days this year? I can't find the list. I wanted to do the Sugarbush and Wildcat days last winter but my Wrangler wasn't running. It's still not running but this would give me incentive to get off my lazy a$$ and fix it.


----------



## tcharron (Sep 29, 2007)

Mildcat said:


> Does anyone know if Jeep is going to do the owner appreciation days this year? I can't find the list. I wanted to do the Sugarbush and Wildcat days last winter but my Wrangler wasn't running. It's still not running but this would give me incentive to get off my lazy a$$ and fix it.



Don't see it on any of the ski areas events list.  :-(  I was looking forward to it as well.


----------



## Greg (Sep 29, 2007)

Mildcat said:


> Does anyone know if Jeep is going to do the owner appreciation days this year? I can't find the list. I wanted to do the Sugarbush and Wildcat days last winter but my Wrangler wasn't running. It's still not running but this would give me incentive to get off my lazy a$$ and fix it.



I don't think so. They didn't do it last year either.


----------



## tcharron (Sep 29, 2007)

Greg said:


> I don't think so. They didn't do it last year either.



Yes they did..  Sec, lemme find it..

Thar it is..

http://www.snocountry.com/staticpages/index.php/JeepWinterSkiDays


----------



## Mildcat (Sep 29, 2007)

tcharron said:


> Yes they did..  Sec, lemme find it..
> 
> Thar it is..
> 
> http://www.snocountry.com/staticpages/index.php/JeepWinterSkiDays



Hopefully they'll do it again this year. I'll keep checking that link to see if they post the new dates.


----------



## tcharron (Sep 30, 2007)

Cranmore Mountain Celebrates 70th Birthday
Lift Ticket Price Roll-Back to $3.30

NORTH CONWAY, NH – Cranmore Mountain marks its 70th year of continuous operation this winter with a variety of fun events, celebrations and special lift ticket deals. Since 1938, skiers have glided down the slopes in North Conway’s hometown ski area. And while the original Skimobile lift has been replaced by a high-speed express quad chairlift, after all these years, Cranmore is still known for its distinctive terrain, sunny slopes and distinguished ski school.

Cranmore kicks off its Platinum year with a special anniversary lift ticket price on Friday, December 21, 2007, when the venerable resort will roll back the clocks and offer a full day ticket for only $3.30. That’s what skiers were paying back when World War II was looming and FDR was in the White House … and Cranmore first operated the Skimobile.

“There are very few ski areas that are so beloved that they have thrived for 70 years,” stated Cranmore GM, Ben Wilcox, “We are rolling back prices on December 21 to thank our long time customers for helping us reach this milestone while also inviting new skiers and riders to Cranmore who haven’t tried us before.”

The birthday deals don’t stop there -- skiers can save all winter long with online ticket specials that commemorate Cranmore’s hitting the big “Seven-Oh.” $70 will get you a Weekender lift ticket at Cranmore.com, valid for 20 hours of skiing; from 8:30a.m. Saturday through Saturday night at 9p.m., then all day Sunday ‘til 4p.m. Or grab a 2-fer Sunday Special, only $70 for two all day Sunday lift tickets when purchased online. Both ticket offers are good for any non-holiday period when purchased 2 days in advance.

Bring the family to Cranmore on Sunday, March 2, 2008 for the winter’s biggest birthday bash, Cranmore-style. Guests are invited to bring their best tribute to the famous Skimobile -- be it a drawing, sculpture, diorama or poem. Cranmore’s mascot, C-more the Penguin, will choose the best entry who will win a 2008-2009 Happy Trails Season Pass. Then join in the Birthday Cake Race – kids ages 6-12 are invited to ski or board down the mountain while trying not to let the candle on their cupcake go out.

Also on March 2, Cranmore will select the winner of its season-long “Find the Skimobile” GPS Contest. Pick up a Skimobile GPS Contest Worksheet at Cranmore’s Trailside Sports Shop, or download it online at Cranmore.com. The sheet will contain the GPS coordinates of original Skimobile cars that are located all around Mount Washington Valley. Guests are encouraged to find each of the Skimobiles, writing in its location on the worksheet. Turn in the worksheet on the 2nd and one lucky winner who correctly names all the locations will be selected to receive a free 08-09 Happy Trails Season Pass. Cranmore will be giving away a GPS each month all winter long to one person subscribed to their e-newsletter. To subscribe, go to www.cranmore.com and provide an e-mail address for a chance to win.


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2007)

tcharron said:


> Yes they did..  Sec, lemme find it..
> 
> Thar it is..
> 
> http://www.snocountry.com/staticpages/index.php/JeepWinterSkiDays



My bad. That was no where near the level of years past (number of venues) and I think there was some delay in getting it going so I just assumed it didn't happen. I stand corrected.


----------



## Greg (Oct 1, 2007)

MRG, January 29, 2008: Lift tickets are $3.50.


----------



## tcharron (Oct 1, 2007)

Interesting, hadn't seen this site before:

http://www.skimaine.com/passbook/

   1.  The Ski Maine Quad Pack will contain 4 vouchers to each of Maine's larger resorts and 2 vouchers to each of Maine's community areas. (A maximum of 54 vouchers for only $550.) more >>

   2. The Ski Maine Double Pack will contain 2 vouchers to each Ski Maine area. (A maximum of 38 vouchers for only $300.) more >>

   3. The Ski Maine Solo Pack will contain 1 voucher to each Ski Maine area. (A maximum of 19 vouchers for only $165.) more >> 

Quad Pack:
Ski Maine Quad Pack includes:
4 tickets each to: 
Big Rock, Mars Hill
Black Mt, Rumford
Lost Valley, Auburn
Mt Abram, Greenwood
Saddleback, Rangeley
Shawnee Peak, Bridgton
Sunday River, Bethel
Sugarloaf/USA, Carrabassett Valley

2 tickets each to:
Baker Mountain, Moscow
Camden Snow Bowl, Camden
Eaton Mt, Skowhegan
Hermon Mt, Herman
Lonesome Pine Trails, Fort Kent
Mt. Jefferson, Lee
Quoggy Jo, Presque Isle
Spruce Mountain, Jay
Titcomb Mt, Farmington
Oxford Plains Tubing Park, Oxford
Seacoast Snow Park, Windham


----------



## waterville valley (Oct 1, 2007)

*Last season of the Threedom pass?*

https://store.waterville.com/waterville/estore.asp?action=SetEStore&storeType=PassEStoreI don't know if they are going to have it anymore but this is most likly the last season of the threedom pass


----------



## Buckeye Skier 1330 (Oct 1, 2007)

I was trying to lookup last year's Skiing on the Cheap thread but was unsuccessful. I remember there being a link to a website where you could enter for a weekly drawing of free lift tickets at a variety of resorts. Any one have that link?
Thanks


----------



## tcharron (Oct 1, 2007)

Buckeye Skier 1330 said:


> I was trying to lookup last year's Skiing on the Cheap thread but was unsuccessful. I remember there being a link to a website where you could enter for a weekly drawing of free lift tickets at a variety of resorts. Any one have that link?
> Thanks



WHO got da goodz?

IIIIII got da goodz..

http://www.skitown.com/freetickets/ticketlist.cfm

Course not NEARLY as many ski areas on the list right now.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 1, 2007)

I won a free ticket through SkiTown last year, IIRC.


----------



## salsgang (Oct 2, 2007)

tcharron said:


> Interesting, hadn't seen this site before:
> 
> http://www.skimaine.com/passbook/
> 
> ...



I just ordered the Quad book today. This is a good deal for those that like to ski different mountains all winter. No blackout dates... Can be used as the adult purchase requirements with the Winterkids passport... The tickets are transferable but cannot be torn out of the book except by the mountain ticket agent. I figure with this and the winterkids program, if we get out 12 times this year we will save 50% off retail.

They only print 200 books so if you want one you should get one pretty quickly.


----------



## Buckeye Skier 1330 (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for da goodz!!  We hit 2 years ago but not last year. We're in the running now!


----------



## adamti91 (Oct 2, 2007)

Belleayre season passes are the cheapest anywhere every year. I doubt that'll last once Gitter's resort gets started.


----------



## JohnGD33 (Oct 8, 2007)

*vouchers to Sunday River*

I found vouchers for single day lift tickets to Sunday River one ebay


They expire on January 18, 2008 and have blackout dates from 11/22-25/2007 and 12/25/2007 - 1/1/2008 or an Saturdays.  Sunday through Friday only.


I wish I could use them but all the days I have off are blackout dates. I think these tickers are the ones they gave away at the red sox game.


----------



## 7beatspersec (Oct 10, 2007)

*vouchers to suday river*

^^^^^^

I have a bunch of these vouchers if anyone needs them. $25 a piece.  

email me at rcbfree@yahoo.com


----------



## AdironRider (Oct 10, 2007)

You get them at the Sox game?... nice try but we all know you got em for free.


----------



## prisnah (Oct 10, 2007)

AdironRider said:


> You get them at the Sox game?... nice try but we all know you got em for free.



He did have to pay to go to the game however and if you want lift tix to SR early you probably won't find too much out there in the 25$ area........he's just doing the same thing countless ski bums used to do to support their ski habit. Don't hate.


----------



## tcharron (Oct 10, 2007)

7beatspersec said:


> ^^^^^^
> 
> I have a bunch of these vouchers if anyone needs them. $25 a piece.
> 
> email me at rcbfree@yahoo.com



Here's my issue.  25 bucks to someone I DON'T know who could have simply used a photocopier, and fudged with the actual numbers.

Bear in mind guys, these voucher numbers are tracked.  And because of how they're printed, MUCH easier to fake then say, a holographic baseball ticket.


----------



## prisnah (Oct 10, 2007)

tcharron said:


> Here's my issue.  25 bucks to someone I DON'T know who could have simply used a photocopier, and fudged with the actual numbers.
> 
> Bear in mind guys, these voucher numbers are tracked.  And because of how they're printed, MUCH easier to fake then say, a holographic baseball ticket.



I see your point and it is valid, however, although it is easier to fake it would not be worth it. The value of a blacked out lift tix voucher is a hell of a lot lower than a sox ticket. Not to mention I don't think that there is a large enough demographic of skiers who would buy vouchers on the EC (whether it be off ebay, area lot, craigslist, etc) for someone to attempt to produce fakes, it would be too much work for such a small gain especially since you have the exorbitant amount of the vouchers from the sox that won't get used. You can't sell junk in a world full of gems.....bottomline, no one's gonna fake a voucher, the skiing world on the EC is just too small and the risk would outweigh the profit waaayyy too much and there's too many already out there from the sox game.


IMO, you guys are all over this guy for completely unfounded reasons. I've bought sooo many vouchers off ebay in past seasons, never, ever had a problem and I suspect anyone else who's bought 'em would give the same feedback.


----------



## 7beatspersec (Oct 11, 2007)

I can see the worry about the fake vouchers, these are not fake and if you were to pay by paypal you would have recourse.

Also they are the ones i got for free, I did have to run all over fenway in the crowds like a salmon swimming up stream to get as many as i can get.

Yes i am making money, and you are saving money.  WIN WIN. 

I would be using most of them but my wife and I are expecting our son to be born on DEC 16th, So that is limiting my early season Ski travel.

Either I sell them for $25 now or I sell them for more in the lot

Remember WIN WIN!!!!!!!


GO Red SOX!!!!


----------



## Vortex (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm just not comfortable with this. It just seems wrong.  I know this was to be expected.  The sport is costly does not change my opinion on this though.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 11, 2007)

7beatspersec said:


> I can see the worry about the fake vouchers, these are not fake and if you were to pay by paypal you would have recourse.
> 
> Also they are the ones i got for free, I did have to run all over fenway in the crowds like a salmon swimming up stream to get as many as i can get.
> 
> ...



I think your biggest problem is just that you are brand new to the board and the first post is to sell something. Hang around and chat for a while and people will trust you more. I'm sure you will be able to sell the vouchers either way.


----------



## RIDEr (Oct 11, 2007)

billski said:


> Where is last season's list?  It's useful as a reference to quickly dig up replays of great deals.
> Where is last season's ski swap list?



It falls deep after Greg removes the sticky, but can be found here:
http://forums.alpinezone.com/9273-skiing-cheap-2006-07-a.html?highlight=skiing+cheap


----------



## billski (Oct 11, 2007)

RIDEr said:


> It falls deep after Greg removes the sticky, but can be found here:
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/9273-skiing-cheap-2006-07-a.html?highlight=skiing+cheap




thanks!


----------



## tcharron (Oct 11, 2007)

tcharron said:


> WHO got da goodz?
> 
> IIIIII got da goodz..
> 
> ...



More ski areas have been added to the above contests.  Just noticed.


----------



## AdironRider (Oct 14, 2007)

If he wanted to sell vouchers hes in the wrong venue. Next time hes up at Sunday River, he should spend 30 minutes in front of the ticket window. Guaranteed those puppies are gone.


----------



## KingM (Oct 15, 2007)

Don't forget that today (Monday, 10/15) is the last day to get the Mad Card at $119 for three tickets plus free passes for kids 12 and under. One of the best deals in NE skiing.

Edit: You can still get the card until December 15, but today is the last day of the free kids passes with the card.


----------



## ccskier (Oct 15, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Get-2-lift-tick...oryZ1302QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

Looks like Roemer is peddling his goods on Ebay also.


----------



## salsgang (Oct 16, 2007)

Get a few bucks off a lift ticket at Shawnee this season with a AAA Membership: Good deal for night skiing...

http://www.aaanne.com/discounts/partner_detail.aspx?pid=5

WEEKEND/HOLIDAY Full-day ADULT $6.00 OFF, 
WEEKEND/HOLIDAY Full-day JUNIOR/SENIORS $3.00 OFF, 
WEEKEND/HOLIDAY Mid-day ADULT $6.00 OFF, 
WEEKEND/HOLIDAY Mid-day JUNIOR/SENIORS $3.00 OFF, 
MIDWEEK ADULT $5.00 OFF, 
NIGHTS ADULT/JUNIORS/SENIORS ski for $16 at night.  
WEEKEND/HOLIDAY Multi-Day (2 or more consecutive days) $6 OFF ADULT Tickets only.


----------



## JohnGD33 (Oct 18, 2007)

There is a ski expo in Wilkes Barre PA ( Wyomning Valley Mall)Fri Oct 18th, to Sun Oct 20th. Ski movies and I hope some free stuff:razz:


----------



## JohnGD33 (Oct 19, 2007)

I just got back from the expo, not as good as last year:sad:

only free stickers


----------



## thinnmann (Oct 21, 2007)

*Volunteer*

If you are a parent with a child in the race program at Belleayre, and you volunteer to help put on events, you get a free lift ticket for each day you volunteer.  It only takes a couple of hours, and sometimes it is right on the course where you would want to watch your kid anyway.


----------



## jeapskibum (Oct 21, 2007)

*Sunday River vouchers tickets*

I got some at the Sox game and want to buy a pass to Sunday River so these are up for sale.

$30

PM me 


They expire on January 18, 2008 and have blackout dates from 11/22-25/2007 and 12/25/2007 - 1/1/2008 or an Saturdays. Sunday through Friday only.


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 22, 2007)

jeapskibum said:


> I got some at the Sox game and want to buy a pass to Sunday River so these are up for sale.
> 
> $30
> 
> ...



You have two posts to sell your free vouchers on the same day. Sounds like spam to me. Have respect for the boards. You are a P.O.S.   :angry:


----------



## jeapskibum (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks for the extra advertising!  I felt that it was relevant to both topics.

Hmmh...... a thread about the Red Sox Sunday River ticket giveaway and a thread about skiing on the Cheap. Both very relevant places for me to mention the opportunity.  

I've given many of the vouchers away to friends and people that have helped me out with tickets in the past.   

You go have a nice day and get back to your monitoring of threads. uke:uke:

Feel free to PM me back if you have an issue but don't waste bandwith with your b!tching.  

:beer:


----------



## jaytrem (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi all, I'm usually more of a lurker here.  Thought I've posted in the past, maybe not though.  Anyway, start your CO/NM road trip in Monarch and a $299 season pass will get you lots of free skiing elsewhere.  I plan on getting about 12 or 13 days out of it.  Only 1 will actually be at Monarch.  Not sure if they mail the pass or if you actually have to show up to get your picture taken.  Sweet deal though...

https://www.skimonarch.com/season_passes.asp


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 23, 2007)

Bellayre for $12. 
Get a Bellayre trail map.  The big magazine one I know of, maybe the little ones but not sure.  On the second to last page, there is a add for a magazine subscription.  I believe it was "conservationist"  When I looked on the website for that magazine it was by the same department of NY gov. that runs Bellayre.  

The add in the Bellayre magazine, is that for $12 you get a years subscription to that magazine, and it comes with a free ticket to Bellayre.

I will find my bellayre map, and get the exact details.


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 24, 2007)

I saw this link on Wildcats site. http://www.liftopia.com/
They have some cheap tix. Gunstock $7, Wildcat $23. If you buy the tix though and can't make it you eat the tickets.


----------



## Evmo (Oct 24, 2007)

Mildcat said:


> I saw this link on Wildcats site. http://www.liftopia.com/
> They have some cheap tix. Gunstock $7, Wildcat $23. If you buy the tix though and can't make it you eat the tickets.



Hi all, I just wanted to say hello re: this stuff (I work with Liftopia).  Feel free to PM me any questions, or simply email us at info|at|liftopia.com, we will definitely respond.

The deal with our site is that the resorts give us deals for specific days as long as the customers are willing to commit in advance to the deals.  It is very similar to how online travel sites function (we used to work at Hotwire, actually), when you buy a hotel for a specific day as oppost to a "standalone" ticket that is good for whenever.

Hopefully we can get you some solid deals this season, and we will be adding more resorts/tickets to the system over the coming weeks (the resorts are still in the process of loading tickets, so the inventory is somewhat spotty right now).

As a side note, there are only 70 of the Gunstock tickets available for each of the days of that weekend (it is their 70th anniversary and are running this promotion through Liftopia).

Here's to a great season!

E


----------



## JPTracker (Oct 25, 2007)

*5th Grade Passport*

From SkiVermont. Also from an article in the new Ski Vermont Magazine I just received.

"Ski Vermont, the Vermont Ski Areas Association, wants to give you a winter of free skiing and snowboarding! With the Vermont 5th Grade Passport, you can ski or ride three times each at participating Vermont Alpine (downhill) and Nordic (cross-country) ski areas."

Great deal if you have a 5th grader.


----------



## JasonE (Oct 28, 2007)

Zand said:


> Don't know if this has been mentioned yet, but there are the added benefits of being a Wachusett century pass holder:
> 
> 3)  Stratton, VT
> Wachusett Century Pass holders will receive the Stratton X2 Cards (formerly Express Cards) . X2 Cards give you:



Does anyone know *how* you receive the Stratton X2 cards? Do you have to ask for them when you arrive at the mountain, or can they be mailed to you? How do you get them? It almost seems (based on the phrasing "pass holders will receive") like they should have given them to us when we got our passes, but they didn't.

I'd definitely like to ski Stratton this year, and $30 off a midweek ticket is a great deal, but I'd like to know how it works first before I drive all the way up there to find out I didn't have something I needed.

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## JasonE (Oct 28, 2007)

My local Speedee Oil Change and Tune-Up in Gardner, MA has a deal every year (it starts after Thanksgiving, but I've already asked the manager there if they'll be repeating it and he said yes) to give away free Loon tickets.

The way it worked last year was, buy $150 in a combination of goods, services, or gift cards, and they'd give you a free anytime Loon lift ticket (that's like an $80 value or thereabouts). I plan on getting two (my wife has to get an oil change every month on her car, I get an oil change every couple months, so $300 will do most of the year's worth of oil changes, and we'll get to ski Loon for free). It's pretty much a no-brainer, that's where I get my oil changes anyway.

It's a good deal they've been doing for several years now.

Jason


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 28, 2007)

JasonE said:


> Does anyone know *how* you receive the Stratton X2 cards? Do you have to ask for them when you arrive at the mountain, or can they be mailed to you? How do you get them? It almost seems (based on the phrasing "pass holders will receive") like they should have given them to us when we got our passes, but they didn't.
> 
> I'd definitely like to ski Stratton this year, and $30 off a midweek ticket is a great deal, but I'd like to know how it works first before I drive all the way up there to find out I didn't have something I needed.
> 
> ...



When I picked up my pass last week I asked about the Sugar Card. I was told when I go to Sugarbush show them my Wachusetts pass and they give me the card there. I would imagine the Stratton cards are the same.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 28, 2007)

Evmo said:


> Hi all, I just wanted to say hello re: this stuff (I work with Liftopia).  Feel free to PM me any questions, or simply email us at info|at|liftopia.com, we will definitely respond.
> 
> The deal with our site is that the resorts give us deals for specific days as long as the customers are willing to commit in advance to the deals.  It is very similar to how online travel sites function (we used to work at Hotwire, actually), when you buy a hotel for a specific day as oppost to a "standalone" ticket that is good for whenever.
> 
> ...




Nice Site.  I booked for the $7 Gunstock tickets.  I doubt they'll have much open on 12/8, but for $7 it's a deal.  Hell, even if I don't go if the weather and conditions are bad, I'm not that worried.  I'm pretty pumped, I know Gunstock is smallish, but I've always wanted to check it out.  It was on my list for new places to try this winter.


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah, I bought a couple of those too. I might buy a couple of the Wildcat tix too if conditions are looking good by then.


----------



## tequiladoug (Oct 31, 2007)

Jiminy's card

http://www.jiminypeak.com/win/tickets/t_value.html

Jiminy Peak's Value Card, a discount card that you can use anytime, is a real steal! You pay $39 and then enjoy $15 off the price of your 8-hour, 4-hour, or twilight lift ticket. Purchases made before November 18, 2007 will *receive a free lift ticket*, valid Sunday-Friday, non-holiday during the 2007/2008 winter season. Purchases made after November 18, 2007 but before February 29, 2008 will receive a free lift ticket valid any day during March 2008. The Card is non-transferable and cannot be combined with any other discounts except you may use your Value Card for additional discounts on Ladies' and Men's Nights and on State Days! It may only be used once per product per day


----------



## skiboarder (Nov 1, 2007)

Hunter and Windham have the Winter Card, $119 to ski 2 days at each mountain.  Stratton Mountain "Inn-clusive" deal:  $99 a day for lift and lodge at the Inn at Stratton, good from  11/25-12/20  and 3/23-4/13.


----------



## nycskier (Nov 2, 2007)

The Hunter/Windham card looks like a great deal!

4 days of skiing for $119!

http://www.huntermtn.com/huntermtn/tickets-passes/winter-card.aspx


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 2, 2007)

Here's a sampling of the currently available lift ticket deals available through www.workingadvantage.com. This is an organization that offers all sorts of discounts to members. Membership is through your employer or organization/association. My membership is a perk with my NJ Vet. Med. Assoc. membership. Check with your employer about joining. My understanding is that there is no charge to participate. 

Attitash Bear Peak Mountain (NH)  Save up to $21.05 per ticket
Cranmore Mountain (NH)  Save up to $15.05 per ticket
Gunstock Mountain (NH)  Save up to $25.05 per ticket
Mount Sunapee (NH)  Save up to $20.05 per ticket
Pats Peak (NH)  Save up to $15.05 per ticket

By season's opening they typically have discounted tickets to dozens of areas all over the country.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 2, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Here's a sampling of the currently available lift ticket deals available through www.workingadvantage.com. This is an organization that offers all sorts of discounts to members. Membership is through your employer or organization/association. My membership is a perk with my NJ Vet. Med. Assoc. membership. Check with your employer about joining. My understanding is that there is no charge to participate.
> 
> Attitash Bear Peak Mountain (NH)  Save up to $21.05 per ticket
> Cranmore Mountain (NH)  Save up to $15.05 per ticket
> ...



We've got that at work. I always forget to look there for tickets. Thanks for the reminder. I checked out the list and either there is a discount listed or it says "check back soon" except for Killington which only says "not currently available". Some discounts there are better than others.


----------



## jtothewang (Nov 4, 2007)

*WINdham + hunTER spells WINTER!*

Finally, Hunter and Windham team up and create a great 4-day ski pass.

http://www.windhammountain.com/news/mountain_news/722

2-days at Hunter and 2-days at Windham for $119.

I think this is definitely a move in the right direction for these two resorts.


----------



## tcharron (Nov 6, 2007)

Hey Greg, any updates on if there will be an AlpineZone discounts page again this year?


----------



## 57stevey (Nov 6, 2007)

Mildcat said:


> I saw this link on Wildcats site. http://www.liftopia.com/
> They have some cheap tix. Gunstock $7, Wildcat $23. If you buy the tix though and can't make it you eat the tickets.



Thanks Mildcat! I sat out all last season with a shoulder injury, so this will be a great way to get back in the game.


----------



## severine (Nov 8, 2007)

*Grocery Store Skiing Deals*

In the 11/11-11/17 Price Chopper ad I got in the mail today was the following:



> *Price Chopper Ski Any 3 '07-'08*
> 3 Passess...each good for a full-day lift ticket, that can be used in any combination at your choice of these mountains!  _Some restrictions apply.  See passbooks for details._
> 
> *Family Mountain Passbook $109*
> ...


Underneath it said _Prices effective 7:00AM in our Torrington store only.  We reserve the right to limit quantities.  Not sold to dealers or retailers.  Not responsible for typographical errors._

So check your local fliers for Price Chopper!  Perhaps they have a similar deal going on next week?


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 8, 2007)

severine said:


> In the 11/11-11/17 Price Chopper ad I got in the mail today was the following:
> 
> Underneath it said _Prices effective 7:00AM in our Torrington store only.  We reserve the right to limit quantities.  Not sold to dealers or retailers.  Not responsible for typographical errors._
> 
> So check your local fliers for Price Chopper!  Perhaps they have a similar deal going on next week?



I got this last year with a phone call to Pricechopper  corporate office. It's a drag that Pico is no longer on their Family Mountain list.


----------



## nycskier (Nov 9, 2007)

1st 700 people get free tickets to Mount Snow:

http://sports.groups.yahoo.com/group/SKI_NYC/message/368

Teton Gravity Research brings their newest Ski and Snowboard film,
"Lost and Found", to New York City on Nov. 15th at Webster Hall.  

With special musical guests, Marc Andre Belliveau Band and the hottest new 
kick ass rock  band from Boston, BANG CAMARO (24 dudes? 3 lead guitars?)

The first 700 people through the doors get a FREE LIFT TICKET to Mount Snow!


----------



## tcharron (Nov 13, 2007)

I just got a link to this via email:

http://www.irwinzone.com/ou/laconia-ford-lincoln-mercury-toyota/console.do?page=a_events

Basically, print out the coupon, go take a test drive in laconia, and you get two free ski tickets.  No list on the mountains available, the ad I got via email says 'selected'.  Message below:



			
				SkiNH Marketting said:
			
		

> Free Ski NH Lift Tickets from the Irwin Zone!!!
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Ski NH is proud to be partnered with the Irwin Zone in Laconia, NH as the official automotive supplier of Ski NH. They have just started an amazing promotion at their family of dealerships. If you print a coupon from their website, visit them and test drive a new or pre-owned SUV or 4x4 you will receive two lift tickets of your choice to selected Ski NH resorts.
> 
> ...


----------



## billski (Nov 13, 2007)

*Stowe Club Appreciation Days 2007-08*

OK, I've bashed Stowe enough for today.  HERE is one way to get a cheap ticket.  Join a ski club, ski for $38 on select days in Dec Jan and March.

ANNOUNCEMENTS
 2007-2008 SKI CLUB/ SKI COUNCIL APPRECIATION DAYS!!!
*December 1-3, 2007; January 14-16, 2008; March 19-23,  2008*

*Who?* All Ski Club Councils and  Members
*What?* Ski/Ride for as little as *$38 a  day*

*Adult Lift Tickets* (13-64yrs old)  
1-day=$38 
2-day=$64 
3-day=$90 
4-day=$118 
5-day=$137  

*Child/Senior Lift Tickets* (6-12 & 65+)
1-day=$21  
2-day=$27
3-day=$37 
4 day=$48 
5-day=$55


You must bring  your ski club card* and a photo ID to get your discounted vouchers!



source:
http://www.stowegroups.com/announcements/index.php?id=7

Club shameless self-promotion: http://www.aceskiandboardclub.org/
Next meeting Dec. 13, Westford, Mass.  Pay your dues, grab a membership card.


----------



## jaytrem (Nov 14, 2007)

*New Mexico (and a bit of Colorado) Ski Card*

In case anybody else is heading there this year....

http://www.nmxsports.org/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1

That's 8 tix for $99.95, pretty sweet deal even if you just use the New Mexico ones.


----------



## C2H5OH (Nov 14, 2007)

*PriceChopper*

same price, same link, different mountains:



bill9009 said:


> Dont know if you've all see this yet
> https://www2.pricechopper.com/orderform/skipass.shtml
> $109 for 3 tickets to gore, pico, belleayre, or jiminy
> $129 for 3 to Killingtn, whiteface, mt snow or smugs



this year it's 

Family Mountain Passbook: 3 for $109: Gore, Belleayre, Sunapee, Sundown, Windham or Jiminy

Big Mountain Passbook: 3 for $129: Okemo, Whiteface, Smuggler's Notch or Mount Snow.


----------



## CjS (Nov 15, 2007)

severine said:


> In the 11/11-11/17 Price Chopper ad I got in the mail today was the following:
> 
> Underneath it said _Prices effective 7:00AM in our Torrington store only.  We reserve the right to limit quantities.  Not sold to dealers or retailers.  Not responsible for typographical errors._
> 
> So check your local fliers for Price Chopper!  Perhaps they have a similar deal going on next week?



Looks like im going to Price Chopper tonight   Have you checked this out yet?


----------



## MommaBear (Nov 15, 2007)

*Airfares*

This goes nicely with the free skiing at Crested Butte!


Subject: NEWSFLASH: American Airlines Launches Winter "Ski Sale"

The Travelzoo Newsdesk has found this outstanding offer from
American Airlines:

NEW YORK--NOVEMBER 8, 2007-- American Airlines just 
announced their annual "Ski Sale" -- including fares from 
cities across New York for $287 and up roundtrip.

We especially love that these fares are valid from Dec. 13 
to March 11 -- during peak ski season which is usually quite
expensive. You must book by Nov. 28.

Sample fares (roundtrip):
- Newark-Steamboat Springs/Hayden, CO ... $287
- Rochester-Steamboat Springs/Hayden, CO ... $287
- White Plains-Steamboat Springs/Hayden, CO ... $291
- Newark-Vail, CO ... $321
- New York-Gunnison/Crested Butte, CO ... $321

Taxes are not included, and there are blackout dates around 
the December holidays.

For full details and to book directly through
American Airlines, click here:
http://www.travelzoo.com/Newsflash.asp?339020


----------



## thinnmann (Nov 16, 2007)

*Belleayre opening Saturday Nov. 17*

From Belleayre's Specials Email on Thursday Nov. 15:

SPECIALS...
-This weekend when we open Lift tickets will be at the Early Season rate of $37 per person. We will also be running a BOGO promotion this weekend. Buy a lift ticket this weekend then bring that lift ticket back during late season (March 17th thru closing) and receive a lift ticket of equal or lesser value for FREE!
-Midweek Season Passes will be valid this weekend, so all you midweekers come up and enjoy opening weekend with us.
-Friday November 23rd will is our annual Day after Thanksgiving Special to work off all those Holiday calories. Lift tickets are only $25 that day.
-Saturday November 24 - Terrain Park Jam Series - Rail Jam entry fee is only $10. All Rail Jam competitors will be eligible to purchase a $25 lift ticket for the day.​


----------



## Razor (Nov 16, 2007)

*Discount card*

Check this out.  Bought a couple at the Boston Ski Show today.  For a good cause, too.

http://rideandskine.com/


----------



## tcharron (Nov 17, 2007)

Razor said:


> Check this out.  Bought a couple at the Boston Ski Show today.  For a good cause, too.
> 
> http://rideandskine.com/



Actually, on that note, anyone who bought one last year should read this:

Tenney Mountain www.tenneymtn.com • 603-536-4125
Important Notice: Tenney Mountain has closed for the 2006/2007 season. SAVE your free voucher from RSNE! Tenney will honor the free lift tickets for the 2007/2008 ski season. Visit their Website for more info.

When Tenney reopens this year, they will honor the free tickets from last year from that program apperently.


----------



## JasonE (Nov 17, 2007)

I picked up two of the Ride and Ski passes myself (one for me, one for my wife)... couldn't beat spending $58 and getting 4 free lift tickets (it included one Black mountain with each, so that means we can both ski Black, and then we got Pat's Peak with the other two, since we've not ski'd there and have wanted to since it's pretty close). Seemed like a fantastic deal (the BOGO to Crotched is very appealing!)

Jason


----------



## frozencorn (Nov 18, 2007)

I also picked one of these up, the $29 basically paying for itself with the Black ticket and the one I chose to Magic

Also got a good Wildcat deal with their mini-season pass, 3 days or the price of 2 (no blackouts) and a mid-week if you bought at the Boston show for $118. 

So I felt pretty good in all, 6 days skiing for just under $150. Not a bad way to start.


----------



## JPTracker (Nov 18, 2007)

*Stratton Ticket Give Away*

Stratton is giving away 8,000 free lift tickets. Got to http://www.stratton.com/show to enter. You can enter once per day until you win.


----------



## petergriffen (Nov 18, 2007)

Anyone know where this came from 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Ski-JAY-PEAK-VE...oryZ1303QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## njskier (Nov 18, 2007)

petergriffen said:


> Anyone know where this came from
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Ski-JAY-PEAK-VE...oryZ1303QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


I have the Jay coupon in a Northeast Ski and Board map. Don't know where the other 2 come from.


----------



## severine (Nov 18, 2007)

JPTracker said:


> Stratton is giving away 8,000 free lift tickets. Got to http://www.stratton.com/show to enter. You can enter once per day until you win.


Thanks for the tip!  I won a free lift ticket!  



CjS said:


> Looks like im going to Price Chopper tonight   Have you checked this out yet?


No.  But only because it's so iffy as to when I can get away that I didn't want to tie money up in something I may not be able to use.  Plus I'm more likely to be able to ski nights at Sundown and it's cheaper to get the pick-a-night pass than use those packs of tix for that.  Did you get any?

BTW, welcome!  Nice to see another local on here!


----------



## CjS (Nov 19, 2007)

severine said:


> No.  But only because it's so iffy as to when I can get away that I didn't want to tie money up in something I may not be able to use.  Plus I'm more likely to be able to ski nights at Sundown and it's cheaper to get the pick-a-night pass than use those packs of tix for that.  Did you get any?
> 
> BTW, welcome!  Nice to see another local on here!




Thanks   I did get the pack because i have the days to use so why not lol :-D  I do see your logic though, i just may get a night pass at either Sundown or Mohawk too, Christmas bonus is coming up 8)


----------



## petergriffen (Nov 19, 2007)

njskier said:


> I have the Jay coupon in a Northeast Ski and Board map. Don't know where the other 2 come from.



What is the ski and board map and where do i get one


----------



## skitownusa (Nov 19, 2007)

Powder Passport has a pass that's good if you don't want to buy a season pass and just want a deal on up to 7 days of skiing. The pass is also good at quite a few ski resorts in the Northeast.


----------



## skitownusa (Nov 19, 2007)

Mount Snow always has some good deals here


----------



## 2knees (Nov 19, 2007)

here's an odd one.  Bought a 12 pack of harpoon the other day and there was a $20 off coupon on the box for sunapee or okemo.  Good for sunday-friday all season.


----------



## tcharron (Nov 19, 2007)

2knees said:


> here's an odd one.  Bought a 12 pack of harpoon the other day and there was a $20 off coupon on the box for sunapee or okemo.  Good for sunday-friday all season.



http://okemo.com/okemowinter/coupons/index.asp?step=1&cid=harpoon

50% off for friends of harpoon.


----------



## njskier (Nov 19, 2007)

petergriffen said:


> What is the ski and board map and where do i get one


 Check out http://www.northeastskiandboard.com there are coupons for Jay, Gore, Whiteface, Burke and more


----------



## petergriffen (Nov 19, 2007)

you sure thats legit, looks a bit ghetto.  I might call first


----------



## ccskier (Nov 19, 2007)

njskier said:


> Check out http://www.northeastskiandboard.com there are coupons for Jay, Gore, Whiteface, Burke and more



Apparently this idiot is charging to print it and mail it to you.

http://cgi.ebay.com/JAY-PEAK-VT-VER...oryZ1306QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## petergriffen (Nov 19, 2007)

I really wonder if this is legit. Look around at northeastskiandboard.com seems a bit lame, and THEY have these?


----------



## billski (Nov 20, 2007)

petergriffen said:


> you sure thats legit, looks a bit ghetto.  I might call first


I've seen the brochure shown at http://www.northeastskiandboard.com/maps.htm
last year at a Vermont rest area as well as at ski resorts.  I was amazed at the number of good discounts offered.  First time I've seen them on the net.  You always have to wonder if the resorts will honor something produced at home like this, but never say never, it's been done before.


----------



## njskier (Nov 20, 2007)

petergriffen said:


> I really wonder if this is legit. Look around at northeastskiandboard.com seems a bit lame, and THEY have these?


I picked up one of their brochures this week from a ski shop in Joisey. It's basicaly a map with a bunch of ads, events and a half dozen or so coupons. Seems legit. Only one way to find out though.


----------



## JasonE (Nov 22, 2007)

This is time-sensitive (and sorry for the late notice, I just found out about it), but the American Red Cross is holding a blood drive TOMORROW (opening day!) at Wachusett. The first 200 donors will receive a free lift ticket (some blackout dates apply).

http://www.sentinelandenterprise.com/local/ci_7523833


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 23, 2007)

THis Sunday 11/25 is canned food day at Okemo..Bring 3 non-perishable cans of food and score a $25 lift ticket..versus the $55 that they are currently charging.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 23, 2007)

Razor said:


> Check this out.  Bought a couple at the Boston Ski Show today.  For a good cause, too.
> 
> http://rideandskine.com/




Definitely for a good cause and a good deal.  Buy now, before the price goes up to $49 on December 1st.


I purchased mine today.  Even if I don't use it for any of the discounts offered, getting a no black out date ticket to Black Mountain New Hampshire AND one to Saddleback for $29!!!!!  Heck of a deal.  Both of those resorts were on my hope to hit list this winter and to be able to do so for $14.50 each per day is great.


----------



## darent (Nov 25, 2007)

I have two adult lift tickets for cranmore mountain, for 12/21/07 that I received at the cape cod/puritan ski show, I will not be able to ski on that date, if you live nearby  and you will use these please pm me  and i will give them to you.


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 30, 2007)

I just received my NE Ski and Ride Card in the mail....ordered online on Monday night, received yesterday. Beyond what you read about on the website for the 2 for 1 deals, discount tickets/lodging, I also received:

-1 Ticket to Black Mtn (Mon-Fri, no holidays) 

-1 Ticket to Tenney Mtn (no blackout days, anytime use this season)

-1 anytime use ticket to Ragged Mtn

For $29 to get 3 lift tickets plus everything extra is just a phenomenal deal.
Price goes up to $49 tomorrow I think.


----------



## njskier (Dec 1, 2007)

There's a coupon in Jan. 08 edition of Transword Snowboarding for Stowe. A 3 day lift ticket for $90. Thats $120 savings. Not valid holiday periods though.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 1, 2007)

njskier said:


> There's a coupon in Jan. 08 edition of Transword Snowboarding for Stowe. A 3 day lift ticket for $90. Thats $120 savings. Not valid holiday periods though.



I need to hit up Borders and buy that magazine...It looks like there's going to be a mini PASR gathering for 4:20 weekend..


----------



## severine (Dec 5, 2007)

Just got this email from Jiminy:



> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] *Play Hooky on Thursday and Hit the Slopes!*
> 
> [/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] [FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]They say a picture is worth a thousand words and that certainly rings true with this photo! Our snowmaking system has been firing on all cylinders this week and we’ll open for full time, daily, operations Thursday at 9 am with the *best base* we have ever opened with in Jiminy’s 59 year history (3 – 5_ feet_)! We felt it was a reason to celebrate so on *Thursday, December 6th only all lift tickets will be just $20!* Just think of it as our holiday gift to you. We’ll have 12 trails and 3 lifts in operation from 9 am – 10 pm on Thursday on a machine groomed packed power surface. We’ll expand the trail count to 19 trails by the weekend. Watch out tomorrow for the weekend outlook. Thursday is going to be a phenomenal day and you won't want to miss it! See you on the slopes!



[/FONT]
[/FONT]


----------



## Euler (Dec 9, 2007)

*Youth pay thier age day Mt Snow*

Sunday 12/16 is "youth pay thier age day" at Mt. Snow.  If you're under 18, you pay as many dollars as you are years old on that day.  There's a couple other dates set aside for this promotion this year as well but I'm not sure when they are just now.


----------



## severine (Dec 9, 2007)

Euler said:


> Sunday 12/16 is "youth pay thier age day" at Mt. Snow.  If you're under 18, you pay as many dollars as you are years old on that day.  There's a couple other dates set aside for this promotion this year as well but I'm not sure when they are just now.


Keep in mind that kids 4 and under are FREE every day (for the lift ticket, anyway).


----------



## JasonE (Dec 11, 2007)

*Free Wachusett Tickets*

Got this in the mail today:

"Get FiZZiCALLY Fit This Winter!"

First 100 BLOOD DONORS will receive a Lift Ticket to Wachusett Mountain Ski Area

Friday, December 21st
8:00 a.m. - 2:00 p.m.

Colonial Hotel
625 Betty Spring Road
Gardner, MA

To ensure the quickest possible process, please call the American Red Cross at 1-800-GIVE-LIFE or log onto www.givelife.org to schedule your appointment to donate.

To donate blood you must be at least 17 years of age, weigh at least 110 lbs., and be in good general health. Most medications are OK.

Sponsored by Wachusett Mountain and Polar Beverages


----------



## katbennett (Dec 12, 2007)

Cranmore is hosting a $3.30 lift ticket roll back day on Fri. 12/21 to celebrate our 70th anniversary.


----------



## Mark_151 (Dec 12, 2007)

Crotched Mountain:

Next Tuesday 12/18 is NH Chronicle Day. Lift tickets will be $9 all day long.


----------



## Evmo (Dec 13, 2007)

This weekend prices on Liftopia...

Wildcat $24.99 (58% off), Sunday
Smuggs $34.99 (42% off), Sunday
Jay Peak $59.99 $2 off... 
Windham (in case anyone heads to NY) $21.99 (54% off)
Gunstock $33.99 (13% off)
Pats Peak $43.99 (10% off)
Whiteface learn to ski package $71 (28% off)
Ragged Mountain $42.99 (23% off)


Have fun out there, wish I could get up there myself...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 13, 2007)

my local area Titus Mtn 9 Malone , NY   $1 /lift tix this sat with a can of pet food


----------



## petergriffen (Dec 13, 2007)

I used the buy one get one jaypeak ticket and it worked from that website
http://www.northeastskiandboard.com/coupon.php
Seemed a bit ghetto but they had no problem with it


----------



## tcharron (Dec 14, 2007)

Crotched has a holiday special:

Discovery Card **NEW**
Complete adventure learning package .. includes 3 sessions with the pros, rental equipment and 3 full-day tickets.
$129 special (*reg $199).
www.crotchedmountain.com/SeasonPass.html


----------



## hammer (Dec 15, 2007)

Ragged's offering $6 lift tickets from Monday, December 17 through Friday, December 21:

http://www.raggedmountainresort.com/lifttickets.asp


----------



## OppositeGeorge (Dec 15, 2007)

Posted this in another thread earlier today.  Maybe it's better here:

Just saw this unbeatable deal on snowjournal.com: $99 for one midweek night @ the Hampton Inn in Littleton NH plus two lift tickets to Jay, Burke, Cannon or Bretton Woods. The catch -- the deal expires 12/25 so that pretty much leaves us this week to take advantage. But with this storm due, it could be a great excuse to play hooky.


----------



## tomlane (Dec 18, 2007)

I stay at a great ski house that is only $20 a night OR  $370 per year.  Its is the Wedeln Ski and Outdoor Club and is run as a not-for-profit.  The house is in the North Conway area between Cranmore and Attitash.  Memebrs are mostly single, 21+ and from the Boston area.  We have skiers, snowboarder, winter hikers and ice climbers.  All fees go back into care/expenses for the house.  Contact me or check out ww.wedeln.com


----------



## severine (Dec 18, 2007)

From Mohawk Mountain's website:


> *Dec 22nd Free Learn to Ski/Board Packages offered AM only!*


Might be good for someone who will be introducing a child or friend to the sport (or wanting to try snowboarding instead of skiing/vice-versa).

ETA: more details:


> In honor of the first day of winter, for the first 45 minutes on December 22, learn to ski and board packages will be free. This includes a beginner lift ticket, rental equipment and an hour and half lesson at 9:30am. A $62 dollar value for Free. Mountain opens at 8:30am.


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 18, 2007)

Kind of a random one but you can get a free midweek (non-holiday) lift ticket to Mt Sunapee if you spend $100 or more at any participating Napa Auto Parts stores.
As far as who is participating, I called my local store (Portsmouth NH) and they didnt know anything about it but suggested I call Seabrook who is serviced out of their Boston warehouse.
Called Seabrook, they knew a little about it.....I needed new ball joints for my truck anyway so I spent $70 and the guy hooked me up.

I heard the radio ad for this on WEEI Sports 850 last week. I think the qty's that they have are limited but if your in the Greater Boston area and need $100 worth of stuff from Napa, you may want to call a couple stores in your area to see if they have heard of it.


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks for the information Tom and Xwhaler, and welcome to the forum btw


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 19, 2007)

December 24th---ski free at Greek Peak---food drive---bring non-perish food item and get lift ticket---have fun


----------



## Evmo (Dec 20, 2007)

Christmas Day Deals on Liftopia:

Whiteface - $40.99 (39% off)
Gunstock Night Ski Ticket - $13.99 (36% off)
Ragged - $39.99 (29% off)
Jay Peak - $44.99 (27% off)
Mad River Glen - $29.99 (14% off)


Have fun out there!


----------



## tcharron (Dec 21, 2007)

xwhaler said:


> I just received my NE Ski and Ride Card in the mail....ordered online on Monday night, received yesterday. Beyond what you read about on the website for the 2 for 1 deals, discount tickets/lodging, I also received:
> 
> -1 Ticket to Black Mtn (Mon-Fri, no holidays)
> 
> ...



FYI!

They've extended the 29$ price thru the holidays!

http://rideandskine.com/


----------



## JasonE (Dec 22, 2007)

*Lift ticket raffle for breast cancer*

Please see my post at http://forums.alpinezone.com/21702-lift-ticket-raffle-breast-cancer.html#post217566 for more details... Kitties for a Cure, a fundraising organization to raise money for the Breast Cancer 3 Day and Susan G. Komen for the Cure, is running a lift ticket raffle to raise money for breast cancer research and advocacy. Complete details are listed at the thread above or by visiting http://www.kittiesforacure.com/ski.htm.

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## mishka (Dec 26, 2007)

JPTracker said:


> From SkiVermont. Also from an article in the new Ski Vermont Magazine I just received.
> 
> "Ski Vermont, the Vermont Ski Areas Association, wants to give you a winter of free skiing and snowboarding! With the Vermont 5th Grade Passport, you can ski or ride three times each at participating Vermont Alpine (downhill) and Nordic (cross-country) ski areas."
> 
> Great deal if you have a 5th grader.



From my 5th Grader:

      Thank you so much for the info. I've been skiing 2 times in Vermont already (Okemo and Stowe)  After my dad read about the Ski Vermont pass, he went to ski NH and now I will be skiing free all season long, in both states.I'll be going to Wildcat tomorrow,Free! My plan is to stay in 5th grade FOREVER!!!!!


----------



## billski (Dec 26, 2007)

*SKI NH FOR 6th, yes, 6th grade!*

If you signed up for the 5th grade program @ $20, you get a smaller coupon book in the following 6th grade year containing four tickets for use pretty much anywhere in NH for the kid, along with 10 dollar off coups for accompanying adults.


----------



## billski (Dec 26, 2007)

*SKI NH  raffle tx for photos*

snap a photo, submit it,qualify to win free lift tix.
www.skinh.com

Deadline is March.  Sure hope the free tix are for the following season!  :flag:


----------



## hammer (Dec 26, 2007)

billski said:


> If you signed up for the 5th grade program, you get a smaller coupon book containing four tickets for use pretty much anywhere in NH, along with 10 dollar off coups for accompanying adults.


So SkiNH is sending coupon books to 6th graders that had the 5th grade passbook the year before?

I purchased the SkiNH 5th Grade Passport this year, cost only $20...already used two free lift tickets (Crotched, Pats Peak) and a 2-for-1 discount at Crotched.


----------



## tcharron (Dec 26, 2007)

Smuggs offering March rates for 2 night stays at 138$ PP.

http://www.toursdesport.com/-pl-8-s...&utm_campaign=SkiDeals&utm_content=VTSN2_text


----------



## billski (Dec 26, 2007)

*yup*



hammer said:


> So SkiNH is sending coupon books to 6th graders that had the 5th grade passbook the year before?
> 
> I purchased the SkiNH 5th Grade Passport this year, cost only $20...already used two free lift tickets (Crotched, Pats Peak) and a 2-for-1 discount at Crotched.


 
We got the whole shooting match last year also for $20. 

What I can tell you is what we got this month, another coupon book (much smaller of course) - they wanted us to come back. I can't vouch for next year, but based on the organization and print job, it looked like a pretty well-planned encore.


----------



## Angus (Dec 27, 2007)

billski said:


> If you signed up for the 5th grade program @ $20, you get a smaller coupon book in the following 6th grade year containing four tickets for use pretty much anywhere in NH for the kid, along with 10 dollar off coups for accompanying adults.



I've missed that program already - my son was signed up for programs in both NH & VT

oh, now I think I understand, the 6th grade tixs are for this year's 5th graders - correct?


----------



## billski (Dec 27, 2007)

Angus said:


> I've missed that program already - my son was signed up for programs in both NH & VT
> 
> oh, now I think I understand, the 6th grade tixs are for this year's 5th graders - correct?



My daughter was in 5th grade last year.  She signed up for the NH program paid the $20, got the NH 5th grade book.

My daughter is in 6th grade this year.  She received in the mail a coupon book good for 3 tickets anywhere.  The book acknowledges it is for 6th-graders who were in the 5th-grade program last year.  (She didn't sign up for anything this year, it just came, unsolicited in the mail.)


----------



## billski (Dec 27, 2007)

*Get Black Mountain if you put their bumper sticker on your wheels*

received in email today:

"Black Mountain Bumper Stickers

Here’s the deal- Black Mountain has really cool euro bumper stickers available at most Valley restaurants.  They are of course free of charge and the bonus is that everyone has to try to figure out what the sticker means.  The answer will be in the Conway Daily Sun on Saturdays.  If you can figure it out ahead of time email the answer to ski@blackmt.com.  The first correct answer will get 2 any day adult tickets to Black.

So if you are visiting the Mount Washington Valley grab yourself a sticker or email us and we’ll put one in the mail to you.

But wait there’s more… if you have a Black Mountain bumper sticker on a vehicle on a non-holiday Friday, we will discount one lift ticket to ski or ride for $15.00 for the 2008 skiing and riding season."

:beer:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 27, 2007)

Check out this website....

http://www.slidingonthecheap.com/


----------



## severine (Dec 31, 2007)

From Jiminy:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] *due to power outage, we've had a delayed opening*
> 
> [/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] Greetings skiers- well, who would have thought. Fabulous new, fresh snow (8inches!) but no power. Due to trees taking down power lines in Lanesborough/New Ashford, Jiminy is delaying opening until noon today. But, now that you're up and out of bed, make your way to JIminy- because when you get here. the lifts should be running and ALL LIFT TICKETS WILL BE PRICED AT $35 ALL DAY!!! While the outage is out of our control, we sympathise with all of you who wanted to be here at 8:30. So, come on out and take advantage of this deal. Tonight we've got lots of festivities planned for New Year's Eve- including the annual torch light parade at 10:15 followed by fireworks.  The Tony Lee Thomas Band will kick off the new year in Christiansens.


[/FONT]


----------



## petergriffen (Jan 1, 2008)

Maybe someone could consolidate what is good in this thread to the first page?

Also I got 
*Wildcat*
Two for one on Wednesday $59
Free on your birthday

*Canon*
Two for one Tuesday and Thursday
NH Residents $25 on Wednesday

*Bretton Woods*Two for one Wednesdays (non holiday)

*Waterville *starting 1/4/07
2 for 1 Monday and Fridays


----------



## subdude (Jan 2, 2008)

any Killington deals out there? they seem few and far between with the new ownership. Last year I could get some greate deals on tickets from craigslist.


----------



## billski (Jan 3, 2008)

*VT deals*

This is my latest harvests as of 1/3/8.  VT only.  NH later.

*Off-Site Lift ticket discounts*

  Smugglers – various shops in VT (mostly Burlington-area)

  Cannon, Bretton Woods – Ken Jones Ski shop, Nashua, NH, $9 off adult ticket.

  Sugarbush – $62 Various retailers throughout New England and New York, including EMS, REI and various hoteliers near the resort.



*Ticket Breaks*


         VT
         Ascutney
         Thursdays
         Tele for $30
             VT
         Bolton
         Mon-Tue-Wed (excluding Holidays)
         $32 Adult (regular 55 weekday)
             VT
         Bromley
         midweek
         $25
             VT
         Mt. Snow
         January 6
         Youth pay their age, (ages 6-18)
             VT
         Okemo
         Friday  Jan 4
         - Friends of harpoon day    http://www.friendofharpoon.com/  -50% off lifts.
             VT
         Okemo
         Tuesdays
         Ladies Day $39
             VT
         Okemo
         Wednesdays
         $39 Vt./NH residents
             VT
         Smugglers
         Mondays
         Drop business card at ticket booth, receive $15 off.
             VT
         Smugglers
         Wednesdays
         $60 for lift ticket and high perf demo
             VT
         Smugglers
         Thursday
         $29 with college ID
             VT
         Smugglers
         Friday
         Vermonters half-price


----------



## billski (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mad River - Jan 29*

turn back the clock day, MRG. In celebration of their birthday, tickets are $3.50 on January 29


----------



## billski (Jan 3, 2008)

*Cranmore, Jan 12*

Cranmore, Jan 12
Biodiesel day - drive a hybrid, get a free ticket and VIP parking.


----------



## ckofer (Jan 3, 2008)

Bill you are a resource!


----------



## OppositeGeorge (Jan 3, 2008)

billski said:


> This is my latest harvests as of 1/3/8.  VT only.  NH later.
> 
> *Off-Site Lift ticket discounts*
> 
> Smugglers – various shops in VT (mostly Burlington-area)



Also all Vermont Shaws Supermarkets -- $48 for an any-day pass.  Complete list of Smuggs discount ticket outlets here.

And Price Chopper Supermarkets is offering their passbooks again this year.  Three "family resort" tickets for $109 or three "big mountain" (including Smuggs) tickets for $129.  Blackouts on holidays and Saturdays.

And have I shilled the Connecticut Ski Council yet?  Join a member club (the club I belong to charges $50 annual dues for a single, $60 for families) and you get a CSC card that gets you amazing discounts on "Awareness Days" -- How's $90 for three days at Stowe sound? Or $32 for a day at Mt. Snow?  Or $25 for Jay? (Complete list here.) You do not need to be a CT resident to join a club.  One family trip can easily pay for a membership.  PM me if you want details.

Do note: Every member of your party must be a member to take advantage of the discounts, so do get a family membership if you're bringing the spouse and kids along.

Also, before the season starts the CSC clubs take orders for bulk vouchers (Stratton was $44 this year for an Any Day ticket; Mt. Snow was 40-something and I think Okemo was $47.)  That's how I was able to do Stratton (yeah, I know...) on 12/30 without having to bum for change.


----------



## Kerovick (Jan 4, 2008)

Just got off the Phone with Whiteface, Jan 25 (their 50th B-day) all day tickets will be $30.
I will be there.


----------



## Evmo (Jan 4, 2008)

This weekend deals on Liftopia.com

Wildcat on Sunday $24.99, Saturday $50.99
Ragged on Saturday, Sunday $49.99
Gunstock on Sunday $51
Gunstock Night Skiing on Saturday $23.99
Pats Peak on Saturday $22.99
Jay Peak on Saturday $50
Smugglers' Notch on Saturday $52.99, Sunday $50.99

Also have some solid stuff in NY/NJ...

Have fun out there!


----------



## billski (Jan 4, 2008)

*nuttin from nuttin...*



subdude said:


> any Killington deals out there? they seem few and far between with the new ownership. Last year I could get some greate deals on tickets from craigslist.



Ain't seen nuttin' and I've been lookin'.  Word on the street is that they are doing no discs and are not in the bulk tix sales either - probably new mgt. hasn't had time to sort out their plan.


----------



## billski (Jan 5, 2008)

*Jay Peak 2fer Sunday 1/6/8*

Bring a copy of Jay's "242" newsletter and get 2 (Adult or Junior full-price) tickets for the price of one. If you need a copy of the newsletter, let me know.  

BTW, if you're ever considering going to Jay, signup for this email newsletter, as they are always offering last-minute incentives.


----------



## tcharron (Jan 5, 2008)

billski said:


> Bring a copy of Jay's "242" newsletter and get 2 (Adult or Junior full-price) tickets for the price of one. If you need a copy of the newsletter, let me know.
> 
> BTW, if you're ever considering going to Jay, signup for this email newsletter, as they are always offering last-minute incentives.



To sign up for the newsletter:

http://www.jaypeakresort.com/en/jay_peak/newsletter/


----------



## Razor (Jan 7, 2008)

*Utah deal*

This sounds good if you want to head to Snowbasin or Powder Mountain.  Ogden Marriott ski and stay package.  $189/night includes room, 2 breakfasts, 2 lift tickets, 2 passes for ski bus, and 2 pair of goggles.  Since the tickets alone are $51 apiece at Canyon Sports, this is a good deal.


----------



## ckofer (Jan 7, 2008)

subdude said:


> any Killington deals out there? they seem few and far between with the new ownership. Last year I could get some greate deals on tickets from craigslist.



I've found nothing but a Vermont residents' special and a modest discount for purchasing a block of tickets for consecutive days. I suppose this is going to be come an elite mountain.


----------



## Greg (Jan 8, 2008)

http://news.alpinezone.com/22456/
http://news.alpinezone.com/22458/


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 8, 2008)

Greg said:


> http://news.alpinezone.com/22456/
> http://news.alpinezone.com/22458/



$35 bucks is awesome. I'm going to have to see if I can take a day off and head up for that.


----------



## tcharron (Jan 8, 2008)

Not sure on the specificas, but a radio ad I heard this morning was advertising 2 free tickets to Okemo if you got new tires or something.  All I caught was the numer 1-800-Tire-Pro 

http://www.directtire.com/index.html

Don't see anything obvious on the web site, may want to call to verify.


----------



## thinnmann (Jan 8, 2008)

*Plattekill $10 TICKETS Jan 28 - Feb 1*

http://www.plattekill.com/winter07/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=67&Itemid=71

snip--->>>
_$10 TICKETS Jan 28 - Feb 1

All tickets are JUST $10 ALL WEEK January 28th every day through Feb 1!!!!!!!!!!!  Hope to see you here for some great skiing...at a fantastic price!_​


----------



## thinnmann (Jan 8, 2008)

*Belleayre $24 unlimited tix online available starting 1-11-08*

http://hudsonvalleyforless.com/cc-c...dex.html&location=&rest_id=3608&affiliate_id=

Maybe only 55 available???

snip--->>>

_Buy a $48 Lift Ticket Good Any time this season for just $24
Server Time: 2:03.56
55 Offers Available

After clicking on the "Buy Now / Purchase" button above, you will have (7) minutes to complete your transaction.
Please have your credit card handy for reference.
Visa, AMEX or MC Only

All sales are final. No exchanges or refunds.
For technical problems Click Here
For customer service inquiries Click Here

Additional Information
Feature Date: 	01/11/2008
Expiration Date: 	04/30/2008
How many deals can I purchase? 	20
What is the denomination of the certificate(s)? 	$ 48.00
How many certificates per order? 	1
Will I get cash back for unused portion? 	NO
Can be used for multiple visits until credit is fully used? 	NO
Can I use more than one certificate per visit? 	YES_​


----------



## tcharron (Jan 10, 2008)

Just got this from the Jay Peak Snow Report:

<Deleted>


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 10, 2008)

tcharron said:


> Just got this from the Jay Peak Snow Report:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It says for a* two night stay* right at the bottom.


----------



## tcharron (Jan 10, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> It says for a* two night stay* right at the bottom.



*rubs eyes*

I've worked too much this week.  I can't *BELIEVE* I didn't read that.  Not nearly as good then.  *shrug*


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 10, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> It says for a* two night stay* right at the bottom.


PP & PN = $560 for two people two nights two tickets. I have seen far better deals from Jay.


----------



## billski (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks to BeanoNYC for sending me paper copies of the brochures:

Northeastern Ski and Baord Map
(brochure found at VT (and other) rest areas)
Coupons:
VT Burke $10 off ticket, blackout dates apply
VT Okemo learn to ski and ride, $60. (Save $35) blackout dates apply
NY Gore  Free Teen or Junior Lift Ticket, blackout dates apply
VT Jay Peak 2 for 1 lift tickets  blackout dates apply
VT Ascutney 2 for 1 lift tickets, midweek, or $15 off Weekend ticket
NY Whiteface – Free Lift ticket, teen or junior,  blackout dates apply
NY Gore “why not Wendesdays” – lift ticket for $35 when presenting a Coca-cola product.
MA Nashoba Valley, $5 off lift ticket, many blackout dates apply

Also see www.norhteastskiandboard.com


----------



## billski (Jan 12, 2008)

Complete list of up to date promotions from each SKINH area:
http://www.skinh.com/deals.cfm


----------



## ckofer (Jan 14, 2008)

http://www.mainetoday.com/contests/contestrules_skitripreport.html

Cut & pasted:

OFFICIAL RULES | Ski Trip Report CONTEST         
            Contest Rules
No Purchase is necessary. By entering, you give MaineToday.com permission to use your name and likeness for promotional purposes. Please see our privacy policy for detailed information. Once submitted, all entries become property of MaineToday.com and cannot be returned.
  All entries are subject to verification and may be rejected for any reason. MaineToday.com is not responsible for lost, late, incomplete, illegible or misdirected entries, or for any error, human, technical or otherwise, which may occur in the processing of entries. Participation in this contest constitutes entrant's full and unconditional agreement to and acceptance of these official rules.
  Contest begins December 12, 2007. Entries must be received online at MaineToday.com by 4 p.m. February 20, 2008. A winner will be selected every week on Wednesday at 4 p.m. Winners will be notified at that time. If a winner does not respond within 24 hours, an alternate winner will be chosen.
 There will be a total of 10 winners. The winners will be randomly selected from the pool of ski trip reports submitted by the weekly deadline of 4 p.m. Wednesday
  Winners will receive a pair of ski passes. Each week the ski peak will change. The weekly ski peak will be promoted in contest advertisements. 
*Next drawing:* The winner for Saddleback tickets will be selected Jan. 16.
 Winners will be selected from the pool of official entries received.
 Contestants must be a registered user of MaineToday.com.
 Prizes cannot be redeemed for cash, substitution of prizes is prohibited and all prizes are non-transferable.
 Winners are responsible for local and state taxes, fees and similar payments if applicable.
 The prize winners are responsible for compliance with all conditions that may be set by the sponsors.
 MaineToday.com reserves the right to use the winners names, town residence, photos and entry materials for contest promotion without consideration.
 Employees of Blethen Maine Newspapers, and Papa Johns, their agencies or representatives, their immediate families and members of their households are not eligible to enter.
 MaineToday.com shall not be liable or responsible for any loss or damage, delays, or failure to perform due to causes beyond reasonable control including, but not limited to, acts of God, employee strikes, epidemics, war, riots, earthquakes, flood, fire, sabotage or any other circumstances of like character.
 Decisions made by contest officials are final.
 Winners will be notified by e-mail or phone. All will be notified each Wednesday at 4 p.m once the winner has been selected. There will be no other notification. Winners will have 24 hours to respond. If a winner does not respond, and alternate will be chosen.
 Privacy Policy
 We respect the privacy of our users, and we assure you that sharing your e-mail address or other information with us will not lead to unwanted invasions of your privacy.
 We will not distribute your personal information to any third party, nor will we sell or redistribute our e-mail lists. We may occasionally send e-mail to our users, notifying them of new services we've added, but such e-mail will always include an option to be removed from our mailings.
 We analyze user information only in the aggregate, thus, your personal Internet habits are known to us only as part of a large group of users, and are never connected with your contact information.


----------



## Mildcat (Jan 15, 2008)

Wildcat on Friday Jan.25th, $9 lift tickets. They're celebrating their 50th anniversary of the original gondola.


----------



## billski (Jan 16, 2008)

*Ski and ride (northern VT) for halfprice*

For northern Vermont

I identified these resort dates:
Jan 18 - MRG - 
Jan 25 - smuggs

http://www.pointfm.com/

pickup coupon book for $3 at many retailers
17th year of this program

Need more info..  Can someone check this out and respond?  I'll try to get a look at the book this weekend..


----------



## tcharron (Jan 16, 2008)

billski said:


> For northern Vermont
> 
> I identified these resort dates:
> Jan 18 - MRG -
> ...



http://www.pointfm.com/skiandride/locations-and-maps.php



			
				Das Website said:
			
		

> Locations & Map
> 
> In order to receive half price off your ski pass for that day you must present your 2008 Ski & Ride button and coupon for that day.


----------



## billski (Jan 17, 2008)

*Shaw Supermarket - ski voucher when you purchase....*

http://www.shaws.com/save/sweepstakes/index.html
deadline for purchase 1/24
buy 10 of selected items, receive free lift ticket voucher to selected resorts in new england.


----------



## billski (Jan 18, 2008)

*Mad River - St. Valenentines and St. Patrick's days*

*MAD** RIVER GLEN, VT , FEB 14TH Kiss your honey*
  Kiss Your Honey in the ticket booth and ski for just $14 each

*MAD** RIVER **GLEN**, **VT** , **MAR**17TH St.** Pattys Day  $17 Tickets*
  Wear green and ski for only $17


----------



## tcharron (Jan 18, 2008)

billski said:


> http://www.shaws.com/save/sweepstakes/index.html
> deadline for purchase 1/24
> buy 10 of selected items, receive free lift ticket voucher to selected resorts in new england.



  10 products from this list aint bad, but be lucky to get the ticket before mid March.  lol



			
				Das Website said:
			
		

> Qualifying products include all varieties Northland Juice; all varieties Nathan’s Hot Dogs and Polish Sausage; all varieties Stella Cheese; all varieties Nonni’s Biscottis; any single serve Musselman’s apple sauce; Eggo–any Pancake, French Toast Stick, Toaster Swirlz, or Muffin Tops; all varieties Tyson Anytizers; Gorton’s Seafood–any Grilled Filet and Salmon; all varieties Crystal Light On the Go Beverage 10 pack; all varieties Crystal Light Powdered Beverage; all varieties Balance Bar Nutrition Bars; all varieties Jello Gelatin 4 serve; all varieties Jello Pudding 4 serve; all varieties Nabisco 100 Calorie Packs; all varieties Oscar Mayer Fast Franks; all varieties Kraft Deli Creations; all varieties Maxwell House Instant Coffee; all varieties Minute Maid 100% Aseptic Juice Boxes; Minute Maid Simply Orange Juice 59oz; Kelloggs Pop Tarts 8 count; all varieties Kelloggs Special K; and all varieties Kelloggs Mini Wheat.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 18, 2008)

I couldn't find any information as to what mountains were participating in the Shaw's promotion


----------



## tcharron (Jan 18, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I couldn't find any information as to what mountains were participating in the Shaw's promotion



"Ski sites include Wachusett, Nashoba Valley, JayPeak, Mad River Glen, Shawnee Peak and Wildcat Mountain."

Blatently stolen from http://www.fatwallet.com/forums/arcmessageview.php?catid=18&threadid=688856

But that deal looks a little different, dates are specifically different, AKA, thats the one from 2 years ago.


----------



## tcharron (Jan 18, 2008)

Free 'Ski' magazine subscription:

https://www.valuemags.com/freeoffer/ski.asp


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 18, 2008)

tcharron said:


> "Ski sites include Wachusett, Nashoba Valley, JayPeak, Mad River Glen, Shawnee Peak and Wildcat Mountain."
> 
> Blatently stolen from http://www.fatwallet.com/forums/arcmessageview.php?catid=18&threadid=688856
> 
> But that deal looks a little different, dates are specifically different, AKA, thats the one from 2 years ago.



I guess I'll call.  That link shows last years promo.  It might be worth it, though the products aren't anything I'm interested in.  I'd be all for getting a free ticket to use late season at Wildcat.


----------



## tcharron (Jan 18, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I guess I'll call.  That link shows last years promo.  It might be worth it, though the products aren't anything I'm interested in.  I'd be all for getting a free ticket to use late season at Wildcat.



Found a better link:

http://www.fatwallet.com/t/18/798263

Specifically:



			
				Das Website said:
			
		

> More info from the online circular:
> Free lift ticket to Attitash, Jay Peak, Wachusett Mountain, Nashoba Valley, Shawnee Peak, Wildcat Mountain, and one more who's logo I can't read.
> ...with your purchase of 10 participating items using your Shaw's Rewards Card.
> Promotion ends January 24.
> ...


----------



## tcharron (Jan 18, 2008)

*Noice!*

Just got this in my email:



			
				Das Email from Zimmermans said:
			
		

> The holidays are over, and Winter is in full swing again !
> 
> The only thing that could make this season better is a huge mid season sale !
> Now through Monday Jan 21st, Zimmermanns is on sale storewide with savings up to......
> ...


----------



## thinnmann (Jan 18, 2008)

Free demo days at Belleayre this weekend too.

_Consumer Demo Days
Saturday and Sunday January 19 & 20, 2008
This weekend, both Saturday, January 19th and Sunday, January 20th, Belleayre Mountain will be hosting their annual Consumer Demo Day. Reps from Atomic, Elan and Dynastar will be in front of the Overlook Lodge with their vans full of this season’s newest equipment for you to try out. To take their skis out for a test spin, you first must sign up in the Garden Room of the Overlook Lodge. The cost is free and you’ll get a chance to “test drive” the newest technology._​


----------



## billski (Jan 21, 2008)

*http://www.pointfm.com/*



billski said:


> For northern Vermont
> http://www.pointfm.com/
> 
> pickup coupon book for $3 at many retailers
> ...



I saw the book and button this weekend from a friend who bought it. Definitely legit.  For most, it's a one-time designated Friday offer.  Pays for itself even if used only once.  

You have to wear the button and bring the book to redeem, so it kinda fixes the sell-coupons on ebay behaviour.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jan 22, 2008)

This might have been covered already, but worth mentioning again:


"Celebrate the 50th anniversary of Whiteface with retro lift ticket prices on Friday, January 25, 2008. $30.00 lift tickets will be available at Whiteface ticket windows only. This rate cannot be combined with any other offers, packages, or discounts. Enjoy the Lake Placid Bavarians playing throughout the lodge..."

http://www.whiteface.com/newsite/


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 24, 2008)

*Plattekill midweek $10*

I just got email from Plattekill that might be of  interest for any weekday skiers.....

 Greetings from Plattekill Mountain...

Just a reminder...$10 TICKETS ALL MID-WEEK
Don't miss Plattekill Mountain's $10 TICKET WEEK coming up next week.  Plattekill will be open Monday January 28 thru Friday February 1 with $10 tickets for all skiers and riders all midweek! 
Come enjoy some great skiing at an unbeatable, great price!

Hope to see you here!  For more visit us at  http://www.plattekill.com/


----------



## petergriffen (Jan 24, 2008)

i know as well Bretton Woods Sunday afternoon, 12-4 $12 for Grafton and a few other surrounding counties, don't remember which.


----------



## ta&idaho (Jan 25, 2008)

Still not "cheap," but I thought I'd post it anyway, from Mount Snow's snow report today:



> Spend your pre-game on the hill next Sunday, thanks to our two-day Super Weekend ticket, good all day Saturday and until 1:00 p.m. Sunday for just $116. Or buy a ticket for Sunday morning from 8:00 am to 1:00 pm for just $54. Score!



I'll most likely be there Sunday morning (Super Bowl Sunday, not this coming Sunday).


----------



## njskier (Jan 25, 2008)

Just got a free lift ticket to MRG in the mail from skitown.com. Don't remember entering anything but what the hey. If anyone can use it let me know. I doub't I'll be able to use it with 2 boarders in the family.


----------



## ta&idaho (Jan 25, 2008)

njskier said:


> Just got a free lift ticket to MRG in the mail from skitown.com. Don't remember entering anything but what the hey. If anyone can use it let me know. I doub't I'll be able to use it with 2 boarders in the family.



I'll trade you the skitown.com Okemo ticket I just won for your MRG ticket if you're interested.


----------



## billski (Jan 25, 2008)

njskier said:


> Just got a free lift ticket to MRG in the mail from skitown.com. Don't remember entering anything but what the hey. If anyone can use it let me know. I doub't I'll be able to use it with 2 boarders in the family.



That's TOO FUNNY!


----------



## Mark_151 (Jan 25, 2008)

ta&idaho said:


> I'll trade you the skitown.com Okemo ticket I just won for your MRG ticket if you're interested.



You just gave a me an idea for a new thread....


----------



## ckofer (Jan 26, 2008)

I didn't scroll through everything to see if this has been posted but it's noteworthy:

If you go to Gunstock, take note on what's printed on the disposable backing on your ticket before you toss it. Some have a $5 off coupon for night skiing and others have a 2-for-1 pass for _primetime _skiing. You will find these laying around in the changing areas too.


----------



## ckofer (Jan 26, 2008)

petergriffen said:


> i know as well Bretton Woods Sunday afternoon, 12-4 $12 for Grafton and a few other surrounding counties, don't remember which.




If you find out the details, would you kindly post them here?


----------



## tcharron (Jan 26, 2008)

*Magic Mountain- Car Pool Days!
One of the best deals in New England!  Find as many sliding buddies
as possible, load up the car and head to Magic on any non-holiday
Wednesday.  Your whole car load slides for $75.  Now that's Sliding
on the Cheap!  http://www.magicmtn.com/
Classic Vermont cut trails, great terrain, old school atmosphere,
Magic is what original Vermont skiing was all about.


----------



## ckofer (Jan 26, 2008)

tcharron said:


> *Magic Mountain- Car Pool Days!
> One of the best deals in New England!  Find as many sliding buddies
> as possible, load up the car and head to Magic on any non-holiday
> Wednesday.  Your whole car load slides for $75.  Now that's Sliding
> ...



Great-got it on the calendar now!

Also, this is the last week for the Warren Miller Smuggs tickets.


----------



## Mildcat (Jan 26, 2008)

*Superbowl Sunday*

Ski Cannon 2 tickets for $60 Superbowl Sunday and then go watch the Pats beat the Giants. Sounds like a great day. :wink:


----------



## andyzee (Jan 26, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> Ski Cannon 2 tickets for $60 Superbowl Sunday and then go watch the Pats beat the Giants. Sounds like a great day. :wink:


 
You got the deal right, but the outcome of the game wrong. :smash: :roll:  *GIANTS WILL KICK ASS*!


----------



## Buckeye Skier 1330 (Jan 27, 2008)

njskier said:


> Just got a free lift ticket to MRG in the mail from skitown.com. Don't remember entering anything but what the hey. If anyone can use it let me know. I doub't I'll be able to use it with 2 boarders in the family.



We have have scored twice form Skitown.com this year. One for Wisp MD, which we used last week. One for Snowshoe WV that just came in the mail Tuesday. I enter for 1/2 dozen resorts every week.


----------



## petergriffen (Jan 27, 2008)

ckofer said:


> If you find out the details, would you kindly post them here?



I dont know them exactly when I get around to it i'll call (1 800 314 1752).  Its really a good deal.  I've done grafton county a few times this year so I know thats a fact.


----------



## billski (Jan 28, 2008)

ckofer said:


> If you find out the details, would you kindly post them here?



In my poking for deals, I see these arrangements quite frequently. I am sure it is meant to keep peace with the locals.  Your best bet is to call the mountain of interest and inquire.  While I've seen a few of them on the web, usually it's not highly publicized so you'll have to do some digging.  I have kept them off of my postings because the audience is so limited.  No, I've not seen one for BW, but that doesn't mean it doesn't exist.


----------



## ckofer (Jan 28, 2008)

Maybe it's just as well to keep them off the web for some the local stuff.


----------



## billski (Jan 28, 2008)

ckofer said:


> Maybe it's just as well to keep them off the web for some the local stuff.



I think there is a lot of harvesting from this thread being done by lurkers.   C'mon, 13,762 views?
I notice many all of the "deals" articles I see in print seem to have timing very close to the publication here.  If I didn't love my sport enough to want to see it thrive, I might be inclined to have my own little "stash" of deals.


----------



## billski (Jan 28, 2008)

*Stowe: little deal*

OMG. I can't believe I found a Stowe deal for the day-tripper.  Don't get too excited.  It's a little deal for little money.  It only works on President's Day blackout - Feb 16-24.  You can save five bucks off a ticket, by purchasing a lift ticket voucher via the web (and mailed to you).  Here's the deal.  An adult voucher for purchase is $79 on the web.  It has no blackout dates.  Use it during the "Prime" period, where a ticket costs $84/day.
This also works for multi-day and for kid's tickets.  I'll let you do the math on the rest.  And, if you're a family, that could add up for enough savings to buy a Cheesburger at the base  

I can't believe I'm getting excited about a 79$ ticket during President's week.  (I'm still skiing somewhere else that week..)


----------



## ckofer (Jan 28, 2008)

billski said:


> OMG. I can't believe I found a Stowe deal for the day-tripper.  Don't get too excited.  It's a little deal for little money.  It only works on President's Day blackout - Feb 16-24.  You can save five bucks off a ticket, by purchasing a lift ticket voucher via the web (and mailed to you).  Here's the deal.  An adult voucher for purchase is $79 on the web.  It has no blackout dates.  Use it during the "Prime" period, where a ticket costs $84/day.
> This also works for multi-day and for kid's tickets.  I'll let you do the math on the rest.  And, if you're a family, that could add up for enough savings to buy a Cheesburger at the base
> 
> I can't believe I'm getting excited about a 79$ ticket during President's week.  (I'm still skiing somewhere else that week..)



This is not unlike getting excited about gas at less than three bucks a gallon.


----------



## tcharron (Jan 28, 2008)

Whaleback is hosting another night of FREE skiing and riding February 1st from 6-9PM. Everyone, unless a season pass holder, has to check in at the base lodge to pick up a ticket after signing a waiver. We look forward to seeing you all out to enjoy some fantastic conditions at the Whale.

http://www.whaleback.com/content/view/110/50/

Yes, the lift is fixed


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 29, 2008)

ckofer said:


> This is not unlike getting excited about gas at less than three bucks a gallon.




I'll take the gas.  Gas under $3 a gallon these days certainly tickles my pickle more than saving five bucks on a lift ticekt :lol:


----------



## ckofer (Jan 29, 2008)

tcharron said:


> Whaleback is hosting another night of FREE skiing and riding February 1st from 6-9PM. Everyone, unless a season pass holder, has to check in at the base lodge to pick up a ticket after signing a waiver. We look forward to seeing you all out to enjoy some fantastic conditions at the Whale.
> 
> http://www.whaleback.com/content/view/110/50/
> 
> Yes, the lift is fixed



I'll be driving home from Smuggs to my home in NH Fri evening. If the family doesn't hate me for stopping, I'm grabbing a couple runs just to see what it's about. And, of course, post trail reports from two places on the same day.


----------



## billski (Jan 30, 2008)

*LIFTOPIA Deals for Superbowl Sunday 2/3/8*

LIFTOPIA Deals for Superbowl Sunday 2/3/8

[FONT=Trebuchet MS,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Trebuchet MS,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif]
Wildcat Mountain - $24.99 (58% off)
Ragged Mountain - $37.99 (32% off)
Gunstock - $42 (Get it? $42 on Superbowl 42!, 29% off)
Smugglers Notch - $50.99 (15% off)
Waterville Valley - $51.99 (15% off)
[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Trebuchet MS,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Trebuchet MS,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif]
Whiteface - $45.99 (31% off)
Mountain Creek - $49.99 (19% off)
Windham Mountain - $51.99 (15% off)
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## billski (Feb 1, 2008)

*SUGARBUSH Giveaway*

http://www.sugarbush.com 
Enter to win:

Weekly Lift Ticket Drawings:


 Enter the Great Sugarbush Giveaway for a chance to win two lift tickets every week of the 2007/2008 season!

5 day, 4 night lift and lodging for 2 at Clay Brook Luxury  Slopeside Hotel.
			Package includes 4 nights lodging  for 2 in a one bedroom Clay Brook 
            Unit and 5 days skiing or riding  for 2. Prize valid through the end of the 2008-2009 Winter Season

*Sugarbush Resort 2008-2009 All Mountain 7 Season Passes*
An entire season of skiing or riding on us! Two passes will be drawn for All Mountain 7 Season Passes for the 2007-2008 season. Winners will be entitled to unlimited skiing and riding all season long

*Eastern** Mountain** Sports  SYNC jackets.

**Men’s  Program SYNC Jacket
**Women’s  Esteem SYNC Jacket
**Rome** Snowboard and Binding package.*


----------



## billski (Feb 1, 2008)

*Jiminy - superbowl sunday 2/3 and other dates ecoupon*

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Superbowl Sunday is a rare $35 weekend e-coupon special at Jiminy.

http://www.jiminypeak.com/promotions/ecoupons.php
[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*Superbowl Sunday E-Coupon,  $35*[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*$21 E-Coupon Monday, February 11th
*[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*$21 E-Coupon Monday, March 10th
*[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]
*Get a FRIEND Skiing or Snowboarding YOU Ski Or Snowboard FREE (Valid Sunday - Friday, non-holiday)

*[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## Evmo (Feb 1, 2008)

billski said:


> LIFTOPIA Deals for Superbowl Sunday 2/3/8
> 
> [FONT=Trebuchet MS,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Trebuchet MS,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif]
> Wildcat Mountain - $24.99 (58% off)
> ...



Thanks Billski, on top of these, other Sunday deals are:

Bolton Valley - $24.99 (55% off)
Black Mountain - $33.99 (13% off)
Pats Peak - $42.99 (12% off)
Jay Peak - $55.99 (10% off)


----------



## WJenness (Feb 1, 2008)

I was just in the REI in Reading, MA at lunch.

There was a sign up by the ski boots that said members of the co-op could purchase discounted tickets at REI. 

The one off the top of my head that I remember was SR, SL and Loon for $60. I know that Cranmore was on the list as well. I do not remember what else was listed... but worth checking out if you're an REI member.

-w


----------



## Mildcat (Feb 1, 2008)

*Sugarbush*

Sugarbush Feb 14th Valentines day $14 tix.


----------



## Breeze (Feb 1, 2008)

billski said:


> LIFTOPIA Deals for Superbowl Sunday 2/3/8
> 
> [FONT=Trebuchet MS,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Trebuchet MS,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif]
> Wildcat Mountain - $24.99 (58% off)
> ...





Bump for those looking  for  cheep tix  Super Bowl  Sunday.   Scoring  deals on  Liftopia is easy  for the buyer and easy for the ticket agent.  You present a  printed confirmation of your  liftopia  transaction  and  an ID to match, we verify your purchase  # and your face to  ID and we print your tickets,  there is no conversation with the ticket agent  that you got your tix for  xyz  and no way for anyone in  line  WITH you to get in  on your score.  Its locked and yours, alone.  

Discount tickets on  Liftopia are limited in  number at price, when the really cheap ticks sell out, there may or may not be a new  level of offering at a different price point.  Don't be  bitching to  the ticket agent that  the price changed in between your first look and  when  YOU decided to  pull the trigger.  You aren't  buying  from the ticket agent. You are buying  from  Liftopia and  that is a one-shot deal.  You buy it, you use it on the  date specified.  Period.  Good deals are there, step up.

Breeze


----------



## billski (Feb 2, 2008)

Breeze said:


> Bump for those looking  for  cheep tix  Super Bowl  Sunday.   Scoring  deals on  Liftopia is easy  for the buyer and easy for the ticket agent.  You present a  printed confirmation of your  liftopia  transaction  and  an ID to match, we verify your purchase  # and your face to  ID and we print your tickets,  there is no conversation with the ticket agent  that you got your tix for  xyz  and no way for anyone in  line  WITH you to get in  on your score.  Its locked and yours, alone.
> 
> Discount tickets on  Liftopia are limited in  number at price, when the really cheap ticks sell out, there may or may not be a new  level of offering at a different price point.  Don't be  bitching to  the ticket agent that  the price changed in between your first look and  when  YOU decided to  pull the trigger.  You aren't  buying  from the ticket agent. You are buying  from  Liftopia and  that is a one-shot deal.  You buy it, you use it on the  date specified.  Period.  Good deals are there, step up.
> 
> Breeze



I just picked up my Liftopia voucher for Wildcat.  Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## billski (Feb 3, 2008)

*Liftopia, don't be afraid.*

If you are hesitant about Liftopia, don't be.  I ordered a ticket at 8pm last night.  Printed the receipt.  Brought it with me with my ID to Wildcat at 9am.  Got a ticket.  No problem, no fuss, no muss.  I paid $25.  


It works.  I'll do it again.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 7, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> Sugarbush Feb 14th Valentines day $14 tix.



Same Deal at MRG, but you need to have someone to kiss:



> At Vermont's Mad River Glen, if you kiss your honey at the ticket booth, you each ski for $14 on Feb. 14.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 7, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Same Deal at MRG, but you need to have someone to kiss:



Sounds like the makings for a "Rent-a-Honey" market....


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 7, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Same Deal at MRG, but you need to have someone to kiss:




I took advantage of this ten years ago with my friend Jeff.  We went up to the counter and said so, how long do you want us to make out for???  They said, you're all set, don't worry about it :lol:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 7, 2008)

Flexibility  i luv it ------------ what ever it takes !


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 7, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I took advantage of this ten years ago with my friend Jeff.  We went up to the counter and said so, how long do you want us to make out for???  They said, you're all set, don't worry about it :lol:



That was nice of them, I would have made you work for it just a little.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 7, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Flexibility  i luv it ------------ what ever it takes !




starving ski bums need to be resourceful :lol:


----------



## billski (Feb 7, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I took advantage of this ten years ago with my friend Jeff.  We went up to the counter and said so, how long do you want us to make out for???  They said, you're all set, don't worry about it :lol:



hoo boy!  That takes the cake!
And I was going to say, find the oldest grandmotherly type working there and kiss her!


----------



## Mildcat (Feb 8, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I took advantage of this ten years ago with my friend Jeff.  We went up to the counter and said so, how long do you want us to make out for???  They said, you're all set, don't worry about it :lol:



That would have made for some awkward rides on the chair lift.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 8, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> That would have made for some awkward rides on the chair lift.



Would have been forced to ski off the single all day....


----------



## ckofer (Feb 8, 2008)

*beware of youtube

*


deadheadskier said:


> starving ski bums need to be resourceful :lol:


----------



## hiroto (Feb 11, 2008)

billski said:


> If you are hesitant about Liftopia, don't be.  I ordered a ticket at 8pm last night.  Printed the receipt.  Brought it with me with my ID to Wildcat at 9am.  Got a ticket.  No problem, no fuss, no muss.  I paid $25.
> 
> 
> It works.  I'll do it again.



I just came across this info and checked it out for the next week.  I found out that Ragged Mountain is only $31.99 despite it being holiday week.   I was planning to go there next week anyway so I will try this out.


----------



## billski (Feb 11, 2008)

hiroto said:


> I just came across this info and checked it out for the next week.  I found out that Ragged Mountain is only $31.99 despite it being holiday week.   I was planning to go there next week anyway so I will try this out.




great choice, great deal.  Ragged got such bad vibes, getting started so late in the season, that you might have the place all to your lonesome (exaggeration intended) on presdayweek :-o:-o:-o

luh -kee - u


----------



## slickjones (Feb 12, 2008)

*Cheap Jay Peak tickets, no blackout dates*

I've been following this forum for a while - thanks for posting all the deals!
This is sort of a deal...I have 4 jay peak tickets for $45 that are good for any day of skiing - no black out dates and can be used by anyone.

My husband and I purchased 8 of these (for $45 each) and we have used 4. Unfortunately he hurt his left knee this past weekend and we won't be skiing any more this season :-(  

They are vouchers that you exchange for real tickets. If you interested please email (slickjones@gmail.com) or PM me.  Jay is getting awesome snow and I wish we could go back.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 12, 2008)

*Jiminy Discount*

I have sevearl $10 off good anytime coupons. PM me if your interested. First come first serve.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 12, 2008)

*Snowbomb*

I found this site via a Google search for discounted Windham tickets.

http://www.snowbomb.com/store/prodbycat.php?cat=PTD4769D851ACE4A.

Guy a talked to also was very informative and seemed really into the sport and they just got their East Coast discounts up about two weeks ago.

Root


----------



## billski (Feb 13, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I found this site via a Google search for discounted Windham tickets.
> 
> http://www.snowbomb.com/store/prodbycat.php?cat=PTD4769D851ACE4A.
> 
> ...



THAT is EXCELLENT.   Tickets are even good for holiday periods (at least Loon, I checked...)


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 13, 2008)

I bought some non-blackout Windham tickets from them for this weekend.  If you call them, they can ship them overnight for you.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 13, 2008)

Saw this on Costco site for Whiteface, but there are some blackout dates. 2 adult vouchers for $98.88

http://www.costco.com/Browse/Productgroup.aspx?Prodid=11253235&whse=BC&Ne=4000000&eCat=BC|21124|29676|59072&N=4018380&Mo=6&No=6&Nr=P_CatalogName:BC&cat=59072&Ns=P_Price|1||P_SignDesc1&lang=en-US&Sp=C&hierPath=21124*29676*59072*&topnav=


----------



## Paul (Feb 14, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Saw this on Costco site for Whiteface, but there are some blackout dates. 2 adult vouchers for $98.88
> 
> http://www.costco.com/Browse/Productgroup.aspx?Prodid=11253235&whse=BC&Ne=4000000&eCat=BC|21124|29676|59072&N=4018380&Mo=6&No=6&Nr=P_CatalogName:BC&cat=59072&Ns=P_Price|1||P_SignDesc1&lang=en-US&Sp=C&hierPath=21124*29676*59072*&topnav=









Welcome to Costco, I love you.


----------



## thinnmann (Feb 20, 2008)

from
http://www.belleayre.com/emails/specials.htm

*Saturday Belleayre/Sunday Plattekill*
Stay tuned because March Mayhem is coming to Belleayre. Starting March 1, Belleayre is promoting Catskill skiing and riding by teaming up with Plattekill Mountain in Roxbury for a Saturday/Sunday Promotion. Ski Belleayre on a Saturday in March and receive a $25 Sunday lift ticket from Plattekill when you show your Saturday Belleayre lift ticket (offer only good the next day).

*Season Pass Holders Share Belleayre*
All Belleayre Season Pass Holders should save the date of Saturday, March 1 for our new promotion, Share Belleayre. This promotion will allow all Belleayre Season Pass holders, including mid-week pass holders, to bring a friend for free to show them why they choose to ski and ride Belleayre Mountain.​


----------



## Mildcat (Feb 20, 2008)

*Cannon*

Cannon gives a $10 discount to passholders of other mountains. I don't think they advertise it, you just have to ask. I did that Sunday. My Sunday River pass was even blacked out for that day and they still honored it.


----------



## tcharron (Feb 21, 2008)

JPTracker said:


> Stratton is giving away 8,000 free lift tickets. Got to http://www.stratton.com/show to enter. You can enter once per day until you win.



Man, I dunno about everyone else, but I've entered this *EVERY* day since it was started, and I suspect I'm on the 'He cant win anything this year cause we dont like him' list.  :-D


----------



## WJenness (Feb 21, 2008)

I won one and my buddy won one without a problem... I've been trying to get one for my gf... but she seems to be blacklisted like you.

-w


----------



## njskier (Feb 21, 2008)

Got 2. 1 for me 1 for the wife. 1 right after the other.


----------



## tequiladoug (Feb 21, 2008)

tcharron said:


> Man, I dunno about everyone else, but I've entered this *EVERY* day since it was started, and I suspect I'm on the 'He cant win anything this year cause we dont like him' list.  :-D




it took me 2 1/2 months, but 2 of my friends (after I told them/forwarded the link) both won 1st try, but did I even get a thanks/I owe you a beer! ...nope :-x


----------



## billski (Feb 22, 2008)

*Read carefully:*



WJenness said:


> I won one and my buddy won one without a problem... I've been trying to get one for my gf... but she seems to be blacklisted like you.
> 
> -w



Read carefully: 

ssh - i think there is a way to hit on it multiple times per day....).....


----------



## WJenness (Feb 25, 2008)

billski said:


> Read carefully:
> 
> ssh - i think there is a way to hit on it multiple times per day....).....



Thanks... but it's all academic now... the tickets are gone...

-w


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 25, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> Cannon gives a $10 discount to passholders of other mountains. I don't think they advertise it, you just have to ask. I did that Sunday. My Sunday River pass was even blacked out for that day and they still honored it.



That's good to know. Does anyone know any other Cannon discounts other than the 2 for 1 days?


----------



## Mildcat (Feb 26, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> That's good to know. Does anyone know any other Cannon discounts other than the 2 for 1 days?



This probably won't do you any good because it's too far to go to pick up a discount ticket but I'll post it for anyone that lives near Somerset. 

http://www.theskihouse.com/discounts.htm


----------



## hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

*Sunapee 30% off for AmEx cardmembers*

With the recent discussions about Sunapee, I just remembered that AmEx card members can get a 30% off coupon for Sundays. I used one that I received in the mail, but if you click on the link below you can print out a coupon as well.

http://www.americanexpressofferzone.com/selects/OfferDetail.aspx?oid=51386&searchtype=category&ctgryid=308&countrycd=us


----------



## Greg (Feb 26, 2008)

Got a cheap deal for you and a friend, at least for this week:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/northeast-skiing-snowboarding-forum/announcements.html


----------



## billski (Feb 27, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> That's good to know. Does anyone know any other Cannon discounts other than the 2 for 1 days?



so does Jay.  $40.


----------



## Harvey (Feb 27, 2008)

My method...build this on 5 acres within sight of your favorite mountain:


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 27, 2008)

billski said:


> so does Jay.  $40.



Jays 1/2 off on weekdays with the Wachusett pass and $15 off on weekends. BTW Alta is $26 any day of the season with the WA pass.


----------



## Evmo (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey All...

Some last minute discounts for tomorrow (and later this weekend).

$29 for the 29th (get it?)... must be purchased in advance through Liftopia, but these resorts have tix for $29

Jay Peak
Smuggs
Bolton Valley
Gunstock
Ragged
Mountain Creek
Windham

Also for Friday, we have Wildcat for $39, Waterville for $41.99, Black for $22.99


----------



## Sparky (Feb 28, 2008)

*Jiminy $10.00 off vouchers*

I have several $10.00 off tickets for Jiminy that are good anytime. Anyone interested send me a PM. First come first serve.


----------



## ckofer (Mar 1, 2008)

Just found this on the Berkshire East site


*[FONT=@Arial Unicode MS,sans-serif][SIZE=+2]




[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Deals are subject to change without notice. Deals are not valid with any other discount. Additional deals will be posted on this page - as little as 24-48 hours before they are valid! Check frequently!

See [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=@Arial Unicode MS,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Rates[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif][SIZE=-1] for group, military and other special pricing, and Season Pass prices. [/SIZE][/FONT]*

*[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif][SIZE=+1]Saturday is FAMILY NIGHT! [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=@Arial Unicode MS,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Click here for rates and details[/SIZE][/FONT]*

*[FONT=@Arial Unicode MS,sans-serif][SIZE=+2][/SIZE][/FONT]*

*[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif][SIZE=+1]See [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=@Arial Unicode MS,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]March Calendar[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif][SIZE=+1] for other great deals and events at Berkshire East![/SIZE][/FONT]*


----------



## Phlogiston (Mar 2, 2008)

Whiteface and Gore have $35 lift tickets on Wednesdays; just bring a can of coke. 
Check out 'Why Not Wednesdays' on their websites.


----------



## ckofer (Mar 2, 2008)

Ragged has a $99 pass that's good till the end of the season which I believe is scheduled to close 4/6.


----------



## Phlogiston (Mar 2, 2008)

Hunter has one that gives you every day in March, and the two weekends in April that they expect to be open, for $149. 

At $53 for a single daily ticket, three visits and it's paid for.


----------



## billski (Mar 3, 2008)

*Stowe, March 31, 2008 to closing*

I got a tear off coupon on my day ticket yesterday.  Good for $39 all day adult ticket from March 31 to Mid-April-don't reall exact date.  
Have to see if this is better than their walk-up rate.

Last year they did a countdown to closing incentive 
where the ticket price dropped $10 each week until the last week when it was $10.


----------



## Phlogiston (Mar 5, 2008)

besides Belleayre and Wildcat, anyone know where I can ski free on my birthday?


----------



## ckofer (Mar 8, 2008)

Phlogiston said:


> besides Belleayre and Wildcat, anyone know where I can ski free on my birthday?



I googled it and found

http://www.bearmountain.com/bearmountain_lifttickets.php
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=r...GXUIetrl3tBpehc6A&sig2=miXvN19uDwTWneWftvLJfQ
http://www.mthigh.com/rates/lifttickets.html

Interesting way to plan an adventure anyhow...


----------



## Phlogiston (Mar 8, 2008)

ckofer said:


> I googled it and found
> 
> http://www.bearmountain.com/bearmountain_lifttickets.php
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=r...GXUIetrl3tBpehc6A&sig2=miXvN19uDwTWneWftvLJfQ
> ...



Thank you for the effort you made. 
Two of those files referred to ski areas in California. The other one mentioned Belleayre, which I knew about, and will never go to. They'd have to pay me to ski at Belleayre, and real money too, since I'd be skipping a day at Hunter to be there. 

Waterville Valley NH has lift tickets for $30 on Mondays and Fridays; Tickets for $17 on St Patricks Day; Tickets for $1 on April First.  Plus a 'wheel of fortune' you can spin for prizes on certain days. 
Okemo lets you ski FREE on April 1, if you bring food for a food bank (see details at their website).


----------



## tcharron (Mar 8, 2008)

Phlogiston said:


> Thank you for the effort you made.
> Two of those files referred to ski areas in California. The other one mentioned Belleayre, which I knew about, and will never go to. They'd have to pay me to ski at Belleayre, and real money too, since I'd be skipping a day at Hunter to be there.
> 
> Waterville Valley NH has lift tickets for $30 on Mondays and Fridays; Tickets for $17 on St Patricks Day; Tickets for $1 on April First.  Plus a 'wheel of fortune' you can spin for prizes on certain days.
> Okemo lets you ski FREE on April 1, if you bring food for a food bank (see details at their website).



Pretty sure Wildcat has ski free on your birthday.

Here it is:

http://www.skiwildcat.com/wilddeals.html


----------



## ckofer (Mar 8, 2008)

Phlogiston said:


> Thank you for the effort you made.
> Two of those files referred to ski areas in California. The other one mentioned Belleayre, which I knew about, and will never go to. They'd have to pay me to ski at Belleayre, and real money too, since I'd be skipping a day at Hunter to be there.
> 
> Waterville Valley NH has lift tickets for $30 on Mondays and Fridays; Tickets for $17 on St Patricks Day; Tickets for $1 on April First.  Plus a 'wheel of fortune' you can spin for prizes on certain days.
> Okemo lets you ski FREE on April 1, if you bring food for a food bank (see details at their website).



I saw that, I guess there aren't too many others that offer the birthday deal. Seems like a good promo without too much risk. Even a ski-your-age with a $29 cap would be cool.

I've gotta put a few more things on the skicheapordie.com calendar but I've gotten some nice feedback about it. I do this just for a hobby but I guess that my reward has been that we average less than $25 a pass and get to ski quite a few places.


----------



## thinnmann (Mar 8, 2008)

Phlogiston said:


> Thank you for the effort you made.
> Two of those files referred to ski areas in California. The other one mentioned Belleayre, which I knew about, and will never go to. They'd have to pay me to ski at Belleayre, and real money too, since I'd be skipping a day at Hunter to be there.



Yea - _stay away from Belleayre_ - you will not like it at all!


----------



## Rushski (Mar 10, 2008)

Have in my possession one (1) free pass for Bromley for this season, no restrictions...

Private message me and first one will take it.


----------



## Rushski (Mar 10, 2008)

Rushski said:


> Have in my possession one (1) free pass for Bromley for this season, no restrictions...
> 
> Private message me and first one will take it.



GONE already...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 10, 2008)

This Sunday March 15th is retro day at Blue mountain..dress in Retro gear for a 10 dollar adult lift ticket or an 8 dollar Junior lift ticket..it's going to be the first of 2-3 Gaper days for PASR this spring..


----------



## Phlogiston (Mar 10, 2008)

Waterville Valley
Mondays and Fridays adult lift tickets are $30.50

Monday March 17 - tickets are $17

April 1:     Ski for $1


----------



## ssudha17 (Mar 11, 2008)

*Anybody have a ticket to Sugarbush?*

I am planning to head up to Sugarbush this Friday and was wondering if anyone of you might have a lift ticket to spare that I could buy. VT ticket prices are ridiculously high!!


----------



## hiroto (Mar 12, 2008)

*Killington triple play - ski 3 days for $99 (Excluding Sat)*

http://www.killington.com/tripleplay

Ski or ride Killington on three separate days for just $99 until the end of the season (excluding March 8th, 15th and 22nd)! Killington Triple Play Cards are on sale while supplies last by clicking buy now below or calling 888-765-6597.

The Killington Triple Play Card is a bar coded voucher in the name of the holder. 
It is non-transferable and must be presented with a photo ID at any Killington ticket window to receive one lift ticket on three separate days.

Cards must be purchased 48 hours before use.


----------



## Evmo (Mar 12, 2008)

Deals for this Sunday on Liftopia:

Wildcat for $24.99
Bolton Valley for $36.99
Ragged for $31.99
Gunstock for $49.99
Waterville for $53.99
Jay for $56.99
Pats Peak for $44
Black for $33.99

Have fun!


----------



## roark (Mar 13, 2008)

from the Cannon email:

Starting on Monday, March 24th, we'll be offering two fer days every day for the rest of the season. That's 7 days every week, 2 ski or ride for $60. No coupons, no hassles, no gimmicks, just 2 for $60. It's just another great reason to get out and enjoy spring skiing and riding.


----------



## severine (Mar 16, 2008)

Mohawk Mountain:


> GOOD FRIDAY 3/21 IS CUSTOMER APPRECIATION DAY, FREE LIFT TICKETS FOR ALL!


----------



## davidhowland14 (Mar 18, 2008)

Phlogiston said:


> Waterville Valley
> Mondays and Fridays adult lift tickets are $30.50
> 
> Monday March 17 - tickets are $17
> ...



any detail on the 2 for 1? Just walk up to the ticket office and ask for the two-fer? is that confirmed? I was gonna buy online and save my $10, but if the tw0-fer is for real, i'll do that.


----------



## Phlogiston (Mar 18, 2008)

This is from the Waterville Valley website: 

Ski and Ride Mondays and Fridays 2 for 1 and Spin the Wheel Offers
Starts Friday, Jan. 4, 2008 . Not valid holiday periods. Skiers can go right to the Waterville Valley ticket office to get a 2 for 1 ticket or take a chance to get more than skiing for half price by spinning the wheel for a $5 lift ticket, handwarmers compliments of Sport Thoma, a slice of pizza, and more! Wheel of Deals good for Adult full mountain tickets only.

http://www.waterville.com/info/winter/prices.asp#241


----------



## thinnmann (Mar 18, 2008)

*If you go west enough*

This breaks even at about the 6th day at Vail!  And it kinda makes even 
Belleayre look like not so much of a bargain anymore....

http://www.snow.com/epicpass/info/epic-pass-details.asp

New for the ’08-’09 season, The Epic Season Pass.
With this pass, you will have unrestricted and unlimited access to Vail, Beaver Creek, Breckenridge, Keystone and Heavenly.

Unrestricted (no blackout dates)

Unlimited (where you want, when you want)

Only $579 (yes, you read that correctly)

Other Important Information

All season passes are non-transferable - tell your friends to get their own.
Passes are also non-refundable - you won't want to give up this pass.
The Epic Season Pass requires a current photo of the passholder.
If you do not have one on file, you will be able to upload a photo this summer.

The Epic Season Pass is only on sale until November 15, 2008 - Don't Miss out!
Price is subject to change.

Resort Charge
If you haven't already, link your credit card to your Epic Season Pass and receive Resort Charge privileges.  Enjoy the convenience of using your membership card to charge purchases throughout all 5 mountains - there's no more carrying cash on the mountain!

Frequently Asked Questions

What's the catch?
No catch.  The Epic Season Pass is completely unrestricted and unlimited at Vail, Beaver Creek, Breckenridge, Keystone, and Heavenly. However, it is only on sale until November 15, 2008.

I already have a PEAKS Card.  Will the Epic Season Pass be automatically loaded?
No. The Epic Season Pass will be issued on a brand new card that will be mailed to you before the 2008/09 season begins.

Is there a special price for children?
Yes.  You can buy an Epic Season Pass for children aged 5-12 for only $279.

Can I use the Epic Season Pass for the rest of the 2007-08 season?
No.  Your Epic Season Pass will not be activated until October 2008.

Can I buy the Epic Season Pass while I am visiting one of the resorts?
No.  The Epic Season Pass is only available online.​


----------



## tcharron (Mar 18, 2008)

thinnmann said:


> This breaks even at about the 6th day at Vail!  And it kinda makes even
> Belleayre look like not so much of a bargain anymore....
> 
> http://www.snow.com/epicpass/info/epic-pass-details.asp



Holy crap batman...

On the other hand, I was just EXPLICITLY told in a few words there wasn't a snowballs chance in hell that we could move to Colorado this year..


----------



## win (Mar 23, 2008)

There is a rumor that The Bush is considering an April Fool's surprise.   
What price would motivate you to take the day off and bring all of your friends up to ski or ride on a spring weekday in April?


----------



## billski (Mar 23, 2008)

win said:


> There is a rumor that The Bush is considering an April Fool's surprise.
> What price would motivate you to take the day off and bring all of your friends up to ski or ride on a spring weekday in April?


 
12" of powder, at any price.:razz:


----------



## Angus (Mar 23, 2008)

win said:


> There is a rumor that The Bush is considering an April Fool's surprise.
> What price would motivate you to take the day off and bring all of your friends up to ski or ride on a spring weekday in April?



You'd certainly want to be price competitive with WV; therefore, $1!! How about a fixed price per carload?


----------



## NortheastSlopesest.1936 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Northeast Slopes*

The Northeast Slopes is the oldest continuosly operating rope tow in the USA, we are a non-profit org. that is operated entirely by volunteers.  Tickets prices are CHEAP wed. from 1:30-4:30 is $5 and Sat & Sun from 10-4:30 is only $12, can't beat these prices!  The rope tow offers terrian for the begginer and the expert, you never know what to expect, each day is different at the tow.  It is a step back in time, you fell as though your are part of something amazing, usually the 1st time you visit, you are hooked.  We are located in East Corinth, VT on Route 25 our phone #(802)429-5789, hope to see you there soon.  Here's to fantastic spring skiing!


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 28, 2008)

NortheastSlopes said:


> The Northeast Slopes is the oldest continuosly operating rope tow in the USA, we are a non-profit org. that is operated entirely by volunteers.  Tickets prices are CHEAP wed. from 1:30-4:30 is $5 and Sat & Sun from 10-4:30 is only $12, can't beat these prices!  The rope tow offers terrian for the begginer and the expert, you never know what to expect, each day is different at the tow.  It is a step back in time, you fell as though your are part of something amazing, usually the 1st time you visit, you are hooked.  We are located in East Corinth, VT on Route 25 our phone #(802)429-5789, hope to see you there soon.  Here's to fantastic spring skiing!



trails/acreage and veticle offered?


----------



## hiroto (Mar 28, 2008)

NortheastSlopes said:


> The Northeast Slopes



Hmm, I wonder if this is the only ski area in New England without web site.  
Even Mount Greylock Ski Club has one.


----------



## NortheastSlopesest.1936 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Spring Snow Celebration*

The ski area has 360' vert about 10 trails and 60 skiable acres and a small terrain park with a couple rails and box. Tomorrow there will be a cardboard box derby at 2:00 and pond skim at 3:30. BBQ and Live DJ starting at 11:30. A great day to stop by and make some turns. And for the web page it is in the works for more info call 802-439-5789.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 29, 2008)

NortheastSlopes said:


> The ski area has 360' vert about 10 trails and 60 skiable acres and a small terrain park with a couple rails and box. Tomorrow there will be a cardboard box derby at 2:00 and pond skim at 3:30. BBQ and Live DJ starting at 11:30. A great day to stop by and make some turns. And for the web page it is in the works for more info call 802-439-5789.



That sounds like alot of fun.


----------



## NortheastSlopesest.1936 (Mar 30, 2008)

*Cardboard Box Race and Pond Skim big sucess*

The weather was not perfect, it was COLD, a chilly 10 degrees with the wind chill but the competition was not affraid of some mid-winter conditions.  There was about 15 entries for the Box Race, there was anything from a flat sheet of cardboard (which took home the trophy for fastest sled) to a box covered in ballons named "Bubble Trouble" that took home the trophy for the "Best Box", people from the age of 3 years to 50 years competed for the top honor of Fastest Box, Best Costume/Theme and Best Carnage.  The Pond Skim had around 10 entries, from the age of 5 to 35, the theme was "Wet n' Wild".  People dressed in anything from wet suits to just shorts, the winner was a local volunteer who made it across 4 times w/out falling.  It ended up drawing a croud of 150+, pretty good turn out for our little tow, we made almost $1000 to go towards  our T-Bar Fund, which is scheduled to go up this summer.  We are that much closer to the grand total, but still have much more fundraising ahead, hopefully some of those new faces will be back soon to get in a few turns!

Conditions both today and yest. were absolutly perfect, it was hard enough to get plently of speed to launch it and pull some tricks and also get in some smooth turns.  It changed over to corn around 1pm and stayed that until closing today, the sun was shining bright and the skies were blue, BlueBird Day!


----------



## polski (Apr 3, 2008)

NortheastSlopes said:


> It ended up drawing a croud of 150+, pretty good turn out for our little tow, we made almost $1000 to go towards  our T-Bar Fund, which is scheduled to go up this summer.  We are that much closer to the grand total, but still have much more fundraising ahead, hopefully some of those new faces will be back soon to get in a few turns!



Just curious, are you still looking to buy that T-bar from Bradford (my local hill here in MA)? Via Google I came across a reference to this in this 2005 article.


----------



## ckofer (Apr 3, 2008)

Crotched is $19 next Sunday.


----------



## NortheastSlopesest.1936 (Apr 4, 2008)

We already purchased a T-Bar and it has been refurbished, ready to put up this summer!


----------



## tcharron (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## OppositeGeorge (Apr 6, 2008)

It's rare to find a ski/stay package that caters to singles as most of them are priced assuming double occupancy, but here's an exception that looks hard to beat.

Late season mid-week @ Whiteface:  Bed, breakfast and a lift ticket @ the Green Mountain Lodge in Wilmington, NY for $89 for one person and $156 for two people, taxes included.  The place seems to have a legit and decent review on tripadvisor.com, and barring a "stay away" from somebody on this forum I'll probably try it tomorrow night.  

Look at their deals page for more packages and details.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Apr 6, 2008)

I got 4 nites and 4 day lift pass for 145/pp double occupancy..............TOTAL! Alpine Air Motel in Placid.


----------



## tcharron (Apr 7, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I got 4 nites and 4 day lift pass for 145/pp double occupancy..............TOTAL! Alpine Air Motel in Placid.



QQ

As in, like, 38$ per night, ski and stay?

Woah..


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 7, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I got 4 nites and 4 day lift pass for 145/pp double occupancy..............TOTAL! Alpine Air Motel in Placid.



I've stayed at Alpine Air, the last time 3-4 years ago. The place was a dump, but at that price I can buy sufficient lysol and bug spray.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 7, 2008)

nice deal for pass holders not boyne

Have a '07/'08 season pass to another mountain? This week you can ski or ride Sunday River for just $39, this weekend for $49, and $39 next week through the end of the season.


----------



## OppositeGeorge (Apr 8, 2008)

MRG:  $35 through end of season (which may be 4/13, maybe 4/20)
Okemo:  $29 Skier/Rider Appreciation Day Thursday, 4/10
Belleayre:  $15 Customer Appreciation Day Friday, 4/11
Hunter:  Midweek Rates ($53) 4/12 and 4/13, plus get $20 off coupon for lift ticket next season good through 12/24/08.  Big Lift Card midweek discounts and all other midweek products and discount vouchers accepted (but no coupon.)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 8, 2008)

OppositeGeorge said:


> MRG:  $35 through end of season (which may be 4/13, maybe 4/20)
> Okemo:  $29 Skier/Rider Appreciation Day Thursday, 4/10
> Belleayre:  $15 Customer Appreciation Day Friday, 4/11
> Hunter:  Midweek Rates ($53) 4/12 and 4/13, plus get $20 off coupon for lift ticket next season good through 12/24/08.  Big Lift Card midweek discounts and all other midweek products and discount vouchers accepted (but no coupon.)



Hunter is charging 53 bucks this weekend..wow..


----------



## OppositeGeorge (Apr 8, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Hunter is charging 53 bucks this weekend..wow..



Yeah, I guess "cheap" is relative (but they are throwing in a 20 buck coupon.)  I've only skied there on Potter Bros. Flex Days ($29), so really anything above that seems like a lot to me...


----------



## Breeze (Apr 13, 2008)

Spring Discount Rates at Wildcat !

Beginning tomorrow  April 14, Monday thru Friday,  29.50 adult/teen tickets, 29.00 JR/SR.  This is the   Wednesday Two-Fer   " Wild   Deal",  now  being  offered  Monday - Friday through the end of season.   You do  NOT need to have 2 people to get the discount, so c'mon up midweek and make  your   OWN SPRING BREAK.  

(Discount coupons will not apply to this newly  discounted pricing)

We are working on another Wild Deal for the coming weekend  beginning 4/19, details forthcoming as we work them  out.  Keep a few singles in  your pocket for that one as we are all PITCHING IN to help  one of our own deal with a serious medical emergency.


Breeze   ( hall pass validated, not  rumor)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 16, 2008)

This Sunday 4:20 is foodbank day at Stowe..

This Sunday (the 20th) is Vermont Food Bank day--bring at least 2 canned/non-perishable food items and get a lift ticket for only $20. A good deal for doing a good deed!


----------



## Greg (Apr 16, 2008)

http://forums.alpinezone.com/26928-sugarbush-tix-sale-29-a.html


----------



## tcharron (Apr 17, 2008)

Greg said:


> http://forums.alpinezone.com/26928-sugarbush-tix-sale-29-a.html



Now Greg..  You specifically said we shouldn't be offering to sell tickets..



It's a joke.  Please don't ban me..  Ok, it was a bad joke..  No, not that button, Greg, Nooooo  *click*


----------



## ckofer (Apr 20, 2008)

Bretton Woods 4/21

"Ski Free or Buy" is Bretton Woods' way of celebrating Patriot's Day, Monday, April 21! Come wearing a 3-cornered hat, a patriotic uniform, patriotic red, white and blue, or New England Pats attire, and you can ski or ride for free. If you don't show your Hats, Pats, or colors, our spring rates will apply.


----------

